# NOT trail riding? EVER?!



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well some horses cant ride on trails, take mine for example, he spooks at the slightest noise... And some people just dont feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Some horses really do prefer the arena. I rode a hunter/jumper pony once on a trail ride. 10 minutes out she bucked me off. (First and only time I've ever come off a horse!). I did get back on and rode her for another 2 hours on the trails, but we fought the whole way. The BO sold her to a little girl who only jumps and that pony is much, much happier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Trail riding is a great outlet for a show/arena horse. It is like humans having a job and taking a "break" from the grind. If you never get a break, you get burned out. I think it is a great balance. As far as some horses not being able to ride trails, that is a training/exposure issue. It is an all together different "world" when on trail.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

goneriding said:


> Trail riding is a great outlet for a show/arena horse. It is like humans having a job and taking a "break" from the grind. If you never get a break, you get burned out. I think it is a great balance. As far as some horses not being able to ride trails, that is a training/exposure issue. It is an all together different "world" when on trail.



That is more what I was thinking, basically that creates a better all around horse. I guess I feel bad for the horses that don't get the opportunity to go exploring with their riders, and I feel bad for the riders that aren't comfortable out on the trails! I like to do ring work to reinforce behaviors and communication, but out on the trails with friends is where we BOTH love to be!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter never trails rides, only takes lessons, practices in an arena & shows, when she was younger, I had FORCE her to trail ride with me.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

waresbear said:


> My daughter never trails rides, only takes lessons, practices in an arena & shows, when she was younger, I had FORCE her to trail ride with me.



Doesn't she get bored just riding in the arena?!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I get bored just riding here on the ranch! And it is 400 acres, lol. I would love to have an arena to work on things in (preferably covered), but would not want to be limited to it. I guess it is just different strokes for different folks. We cannot all be the same.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, she thinks trail riding is boring and unimportant, to each their own I guess. I find trail riding challenging and if the truth be told, more difficult than showing. I do both, heavily.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is what I find a challenge, looking for a way to manuver around obstacles


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> I get bored just riding here on the ranch! And it is 400 acres, lol. I would love to have an arena to work on things in (preferably covered), but would not want to be limited to it. I guess it is just different strokes for different folks. We cannot all be the same.



I got bored of riding the 300 acres around the barn, and then trailered off for the first time! I had always been apprehensive of how my horse would do and finally decided to just suck it up and do it. I sure wish I had your problem of getting bored of my 400 acres  let me know if you need someone to ride with!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

waresbear said:


> This is what I find a challenge, looking for a way to manuver around obstacles



I was out riding a 3 year old filly that I had the chance to break in at 16 with the guidance of a been there down that 80 year old gentleman, and I was so proud of us when our groundwork paid off (your picture reminded me of the situation): Stepping over downed branches and such, she managed to get BOTH back feet tangled in prickly briars. Instead of freaking out, she just stood there and looked at me, as if saying "YOU got me into this mess, YOU get me out of it!" I agree that it can be challenging. That moment was very rewarding for me because it reinforced the training and trust


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I am one of those people who prefers an arena to the trails. The reason for that is because I've never had a horse that I was able to trust enough on the trails. As sad as that is. Have I been trail riding? Oh yes, and it was a blast, but the horses I work with are not ones that you would trust on a relaxing trail ride. And because I've never had a horse that I could trust on the trails I just never got out on the trails.

I'm not against trail riding but it's just not what I was "raised" on.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Some people don't have that luxury. They are lucky just to have a place to ride horses, at all.

when I lived in the middle of Tokyo, city of some 12+ million persons, I found a universtiy campus just a mile or so from my apartment, where they had a small equestrian facility. the horses NEVER had turn out, andthe riders NEVER could ride outside of the arena. But, it was still an amazing luxury to be able to ride, and the hroses were ok. they were ridden plenty and well fed and cared for. For me, so far from my home , it was a joy to just watch them from the side.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

trail riding is relaxing. It is good for the horses because they don't have to work so hard as they did in the arena. In the arena you are asking for specific things for the horse. On the trails you just ride for the enjoyment and peace. The horse is still working, but it can also be a break for the horse.
Trail riding helps me clear my head and just live in the moment and enjoy everything I have.

If your horses are spooky, fix that. Gets things they spook at and work around them and WITH them especially. Your horses should be able to stay still as you run up to them with a tarp strapped around you, jump on a mini-trampoline and get on their back with happy shouting.
Don't do it, but it's just a figure of speech.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have a place to really trail ride. A huge flat pasture and the road. I wish I could take mine up to the mountains and ride. It'd be great... and as far as de-spooking horses before trail riding.. there's just some stuff you can't show a horse before trail riding in my opinion. Some horses spookyness.. is just there.. they just aren't and won't ever be as reliable as some horses.. each horse is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Most people wont trailride their 100k $ show horses.. theyre not bred for trail theyre bred for the arena and thats all theyll ever be- an arena horse. They dont really know no better.

To my surprise when i was younger this woman would let me ride her show horses- shed even let me trailride them bareback! :shock: she did trust me pretty good as a rider and knew her horses were in good hands-- and i made them look good by riding them- they got their exercise on, lol. 

it was so fun to show them off and tell everyone their accomplishments and bloodlines, lol.  

i dont think id be that generous-- im grateful for the experience even though i was always kinda worried about them gettin scratched up or gettin hurt or somethin.. i didnt even have the money that theyve earned themselves let alone their buyin price.. show horses like that just dont belong out of the arena in my opinion.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I trail ride more than work in the ring as our ring isn't covered thus is only available during the months of May till End of October usually. Even when you ride the same trails routinely it's never the same ride twice. For example, just on our ride tonight we encountered two duelling squirrels, a groundhog running down a log then it ran right in front of us, a loose dog and a very scary plastic bag in the field. I always encounter something new that helps keep my horse's brain engaged. I like training in the ring but I find the freedom of the trail a much more attractive option. I consider myself very fortunate to have access to such lovely trails.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I do most of my riding in an arena. My horse worries about the other horses left behind if we go out alone, and I rarely have someone to go riding with me. I'm working on turning Mia into a confident trail horse, but we started in the bottom of a big hole and it is taking us a long time to claw our way out...

I mostly enjoy spending time with Mia and trying to improve my balance, coordination and communication with her. I like to get out on a trail, and she is now doing pretty good with other horses, but I'd much rather ride her in an arena than not at all.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I know not everyone will agree with this, but in my mind, arena work is in preparation for riding out in the real world. A safe place to ride and train while you and your horse figure each other out. And maybe for shows, just so you keep everyone in a nice contained space.

But to have a horse that never rides outside an arena? That's like having a car that never leaves the parking lot. Sure, you can drive around the parking lot for a while, but don't you ever want to get out on the roads and drive around?

To me, trail riding is the "real world" and an arena is a place to train (and show if you are into that). But really, back in the old days, people rode horses out in the real world. They transported people, carried them into battle, got them across the country, carried goods. Horses are MADE to live out in the world. Even in their natural state, they are out in the real world. So to shelter them in an arena their whole lives seems pretty sad to me. It's like you have created agoraphobic horses that are afraid to leave their safe little confines because they have never been exposed to the real world. :-(

Are there some horses that are better than others at trail riding? Sure. Maybe a very select few really would never make good trail horses no matter what. But I would hope we wouldn't be selecting for horses that couldn't make it out in the real world. They should be the exception not the rule.

I have a 3 yr old gelding. I love him to death....he was born from a mare I bought to trail ride (a buy-one-get-one-free deal :lol: ) and I am just now getting him out on the trails. He already spooked and dumped me once. But he is making steady progress. I hope and pray that he will be the trail horse I want him to be because honestly I don't know what I would do with him if he didn't trail ride. I don't have an arena and I'm not going to build one just for him. Not only would it be too costly, but what good is a horse I can't ride outside? I don't want to ride inside a fence forever. There is a whole big world out there and I want to see it.  

So yeah, my baby better make a trail horse or I won't know what to do with him. 

Now the example like in Japan I can understand. They simply have no place else to ride. So it's either an arena or not riding at all. In that case I would choose an arena too. 

Back when I was a kid I thought all horses could trail ride, and then if they were really good they also did shows. Now I realize showing is totally different and a horse trained to show is not automatically a trail horse. 

I had a friend with a rental stable some years back and she used to tell me the most nervous riders she got were dressage riders.....because they weren't comfortable outside an arena. I was sort of dumb-founded at that, because in my mind they should be superior riders.....right? I can count the number of riding lessons I've had on one hand and I ride outside an area all the time. So that is just weird to me! (Just a note, I'm sure not all dressage riders fit this example, this is just what my friend told me in her experience).


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

CatrinaB87 said:


> I got bored of riding the 300 acres around the barn, and then trailered off for the first time! I had always been apprehensive of how my horse would do and finally decided to just suck it up and do it. I sure wish I had your problem of getting bored of my 400 acres  let me know if you need someone to ride with!


You are welcome any time!!! I need to get out with a quad and clear some trails out here. Either the trees are too dense or it is pasture land and you kinda get bored of that. Or even the vineyard in my avatar gets hum drum. I got all excited when I realized the path to the burn pile had been cleared out and had a nice 2 hr ride that day.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to be enjoying this?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you're all missing an important point, which is that there are no blue ribbons out on the trails. No competitions, no ego gratification, no (or not much) "I can afford a $100K horse, you peons", etc.

Though I do worry about my "free to good home" (and don't even ask about the vet bills) horse getting hurt, but that's because I like the critter, not because she's a valuable possession.


----------



## iAMalpha (May 19, 2013)

New to the forum but I figured I would post as I personally struggle with trails...
Personally I am a nervous wreck on trails. PERIOD. 
Summary: Bad fall on a trail led to a boatload of confidence issues that are still in the back of my mind
Long version: I was riding with a newish instructor in a very extensive mountain range in Arizona (the Superstitions) I had a HARD fall and ruptured my spleen, was told I was lucky to be alive (had to ride out of the mountains as instructor thought I was exaggerating the pain, I left after I got back to the barn havent heard of him since) grazed by major surgery, couldn't ride in a car for a month in case of an accident couldn't do ANY physical activity for months and months after started with 1 1/2 hr private lessons on a lunge line with a god send of a horse for half a year until I got back up to the point of barrels, reining etc during which I had 3 more falls and experience major whiplash, broken foot, and a bruised kidney
presently, 5 years later I have changed instructors multiple times:rofl: and moved many miles from that but still can't walk a horse off property for more than 2 min without wanting to puke. 
WILL I WORK BACK UP TO TRAILS EVENTUALLY?? ABSOLUTELY BUT FOR NOW I AM A HERMIT AND STAY IN THE ARENA :rofl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

iAMalpha said:


> New to the forum but I figured I would post as I personally struggle with trails...
> Personally I am a nervous wreck on trails. PERIOD.
> Summary: Bad fall on a trail led to a boatload of confidence issues that are still in the back of my mind
> Long version: I was riding with a newish instructor in a very extensive mountain range in Arizona (the Superstitions) I had a HARD fall and ruptured my spleen, was told I was lucky to be alive (had to ride out of the mountains as instructor thought I was exaggerating the pain, I left after I got back to the barn havent heard of him since) grazed by major surgery, couldn't ride in a car for a month in case of an accident couldn't do ANY physical activity for months and months after started with 1 1/2 hr private lessons on a lunge line with a god send of a horse for half a year until I got back up to the point of barrels, reining etc during which I had 3 more falls and experience major whiplash, broken foot, and a bruised kidney
> ...


That is totally understandable. I had a fall last fall that put some fear into me and I didn't even break anything. But I had bad back pain for 2 weeks and couldn't ride before I finally went to the doctor and got help and by then the fear crept in. It's taken me a long time to get my confidence back. So I sympathize.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> I think you're all missing an important point, which is that there are no blue ribbons out on the trails. No competitions, no ego gratification, no (or not much) "I can afford a $100K horse, you peons", etc.
> 
> Though I do worry about my "free to good home" (and don't even ask about the vet bills) horse getting hurt, but that's because I like the critter, not because she's a valuable possession.


Yes! To me it's all about my relationship with the horse and enjoying nature. To be out in nature and seeing wildlife and enjoying the beauty of the natural world all with your best friend- your horse (and maybe some people friends too :lol that's what it's all about. 

I don't care if my horse has papers or is a purebred anything, I just want a wonderful horse that I enjoy and that will treat me right. The last trail horse I bought was a $500 Foxtrotter that was mainly used as a broodmare. Another one I have is a BLM Mustang. My up-and-coming trail horse is the Foxtrotter's baby. He was an unexpected surprise as I didn't know "mommy" was pregnant when I bought her. His sire is a QH so baby is a mutt and probably worth nothing to anyone but me. But it's my dream to make him my next trail horse because I want to keep him forever and just enjoy life with him.

So yeah, if i want ribbons and to play horse show I will dig out my Breyers. All the gratification of showing with less stress. :mrgreen:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Who wouldn't want to be enjoying this?


"This" is not an option for a great many riders. :evil:

I see no reason to put down other riders. Neither Dressage nor Western Pleasure is my cup of tea, but why would I want to look down on those who love those sports?

Where I live, trails are ATV trails with a ton of cactus on either side. Anything faster than a trot tends to chip the horse's hooves. Summer temps don't normally go much over 100, but the intensity of the sunlight can turn you into beef jerky after 3 hours. And that is WITH a long sleeve shirt:










I'm not saying it isn't a fun thing to do, but most of my riding time occurs when there is no one else at home. Add in near constant 30 mph winds every **** day this spring, and getting Mia to go calmly by herself out into the desert has been a challenge.

I suppose I could sell her and buy a calmer horse, but I kind of get the feeling Mia & I are stuck with each other. The other horses don't like me, and the other people don't like Mia. But we like each other. I'm not in any way putting down trail riding. My goal is to turn Mia into a good trail horse. We're making progress. But I admit I don't like to see folks look down on non-trail riders, either!

What Mia & I really need to find to keep us happy is a 1 mile race track we can gallop around. But those are hard to find as horse owners willing to be happy for other horse owners...:?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to switch on and off...

For a while before I got into the show business all I did was trail ride. I LOVED to do simple arena work and work on other things than trail and all that stuff. Now that I show its nice to get off the rail and go on a ride out somewhere.

Its good to have a balance for you and the horse, I think personally.

But I know many, many show horses, like the one's my trainer has, have never been on a trail ride. They're show horses, thats it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We live in the middle of a couple hundred acres of fields and woods, and there are no cleared trails, so most of my riding is 'off trail' through the woods. I ride for enjoyment and look at each ride as an adventure. I never start off with a plan other than mounting up, looking around, and saying... "let's see what is over that way today". Some days we make it to where I was looking, some days we come to obstacles we have to go around, and some times we get to a point where we can't go further due to thickets, etc. It's all part of the adventure together, and for me, that's the fun.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's not for everyone or every horse, I think that's the main point I have. I don't have an arena but I have access to trails if I want them. Also quiet roads where I could ride on. When I was younger I used to go out on the roads every weekend with friends with my mare who loved the roads more than working in the paddock. I enjoyed them too but I did it more for her, just like how I jump our mares now and then because they both like to and find that enjoyable also. 

For me personally, I like working in the paddock I ride in usually. I backed and started one of our mares, so her faults are my weaknesses, that I know. After shattering my leg in 2009, and being out of the saddle until early 2011, being able to ride is more than anything I thought I'd be doing. It's taken all my time to get to the point where I can leave the boundaries of my paddocks and hack across the farm. It has ditches and very small hilly rises to differentiate our "arena" work to hacks. I'm beginning to like this. It's a different scenery for us both, and if anything, it's more work for me to be out of the paddock, than in it. 

I'm using it to help my unsocial mare get accustomed to the different experiences also. Since our accident involved another horse, she's struggled in the company of others. So trail riding would be out for me... a different scenery and alone would not work for either of us. Sure I could put in the effort, as could she, but I'd rather spent my time right now in comfortable places like the farm and the paddock whilst pushing the boundaries of her socialising. Maybe down the track we'll go to the beach, that's something I want to do more than trails. Our other mare likes hacking out and so I do it with her more often. She might like trails... I might take her out there sometime. She's my friend's mount more though, and as a beginner, she likes to just plod too :wink: 

But I admit, I have more interest in working on my goals with my mare. The difference is, I don't want to say those goals are bound to my paddock. I can still work Honey out on the farm, do circles, serpentines, body awareness work, pole work etc out there. Just like I'm sure trail riders work on improving the walk, trot and canter of their equine friend whilst out in their "office" if you get me. Some people feel comfortable doing everything, and some people stick to what they and their horse enjoys. I think that should be the main factor. If the horse and yourself enjoy trails, that's awesome! Just like how some horses might hate going around in circles, I'm sure there's many out there that don't like trails too.

So without being rude (cos I respect everyone plays their part in the variety sports of being an Equestrian), to assume it's unthinkable that some people don't trail... just remember there's the same thought that can be said back!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The tone of moral superiority I'm hearing in many of these posts is disheartening. Pretty obvious some of you believe that people who don't hack out are reprehensible and cruel to their horses.

What some of you don't seem to realize is there are horses and riders who get no pleasure from riding outside an arena. For them, trail riding has no appeal whatsoever. Yes, horses who HATE trail riding do exist. I've met quite a few over the years.

As far as trail riders caring about their animals more than those riding for ribbons, that's total and utter hogwash. Abuse and cruelty aren't confined to the show ring, and I've seen plenty of horrific things in AND out of the ring.

Bottom line, trail riders are no more caring and compassionate than their show brethren. There are bad and good people everywhere, and your discipline of choice has little to do with how you treat your riding partner. A cruel, abusive asshat will be the same whether riding in an arena or out.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> I think you're all missing an important point, which is that there are no blue ribbons out on the trails. No competitions, no ego gratification, no (or not much) "I can afford a $100K horse, you peons", etc.
> 
> Though I do worry about my "free to good home" (and don't even ask about the vet bills) horse getting hurt, but that's because I like the critter, not because she's a valuable possession.



Actually not true. The American Competitive Trail Horse Association is out there, and gaining members! You should check them out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well said SR. I completely agree. To each their own. I love to trail ride and any of my "arena horses" can & do it well but I rarely get the time to. I spend my days in an arena teaching others and their horses so that they can go trail ride or show or whatever they choose to do with their horses. Heck, there's a lot of days I don't even get to ride my own because I'm so busy with others. If that makes me a horrible horse person, I'll wear the label gladly.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to agree 100% with Speed Racer. Trail Riding is no better/worse than any other equine activity.

I think horses are a lot like people. Each has his/her likes and dislikes. Sure, you might learn to be ok with something through repeated exposure, but sometimes even exposure won't make you love an activity.

For example, I hate camping. I love eing outdoors and experiencing nature. I've been camping probably a dozen times in my life...with both good and bad experiences. But, I still hate it and would prefer to sleep indoors in a comfy bed with a real bathroom attached. Repeated exposure will not make me love it. Will I camp if I have to? Yes, and I will make the best of it, but I will never love it.

I think some horses are the same way. Cinnamon, the jumping pony I mentioned in my first post on this thread, loved jumping. She was the best behaving pony in the arena and you could see the excitement when she was getting ready to jump. Jumping was her passion. Throw a saddle on her and aim her at the trails and that pony wasn't scared, she was MAD. She would pin her ears and try to refuse to go forward. She made her displeasure known and would have a bad attitude the whole ride. She was a complete brat outside the arena. Put her back in the arena with jumps and her eyes would light back up, her ears would ***** forward, and the attitude would disappear.

Not all horses love to trail ride. Each horse is an individual with his/her own passions and interests. We, as riders, need to understand that and find the horse whose passions matches our own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> The tone of moral superiority I'm hearing in many of these posts is disheartening. Pretty obvious some of you believe that people who don't hack out are reprehensible and cruel to their horses.
> 
> What some of you don't seem to realize is there are horses and riders who get no pleasure from riding outside an arena. For them, trail riding has no appeal whatsoever. Yes, horses who HATE trail riding do exist. I've met quite a few over the years.
> 
> ...


I don't know that anyone was getting a tone of superiority, just expressing their opinions! For me (who is only a year into owning a horse in the grown up world) It's all new and exciting. "You mean I can go on the trails if I want, or work in the arena if I want, or or or TRAILER OUT?!" 

I for one appreciate hearing differing opinions on a subject like this, which is why I posed the question originally. Growing up reading my magazines and dreaming of far away horses, I had the idea that people who showed were rich people with fancy trainers and expensive horses that lived in the city. Now obviously I see that isn't the case, mostly. 

I did after all post this in the trail riding section of the forum, not the dressage or jumping section, so of course the trail riders are going to take some ownership and pride in the post, and yeah maybe they are going to get a little cocky because truth be told it seems as if the better trained horses do better on the trails. Who wouldn't be proud of the fact that they can ride in the woods and have deer bounding after them or dogs chasing them and their horse STILL has the confidence in their rider to remain calm and focused? Just as I would imagine a dressage rider would be proud of their horse for getting lead changes right when a child in the stands just opened a bag of Frito and that happens to be the preferred treat of said horse.

I am terrible in an arena, and I give all you showy types A LOT of credit. I couldn't tell you what lead I was on, or how to do a leg, and I'm still not sure I know what in the world a half halt is. But you get me out on the trail and I actually look like I at least have an _idea _of what I'm doing. I did not have the option of growing up getting lessons in an arena. I happened to chance upon a woman who had horses who invited me to ride, and the trails were my riding lessons. Now, I'm trying to work on things with my horse IN the arena, to benefit us OUT of the arena. And let me tell you, it has been comical to watch.

I never intended for anyone to become offended by this post, as I was merely flabergasted by the fact that people DO NOT trail ride with their horses. I'm sure some people in the dressage sections would be equally as shocked to learn that there are some people who don't work in the arena. 

I would love to learn how to get my horse into a nice collected canter where flying lead changes just happen, just like I would love for him to realize that I was joking when I said there were alligators in the ponds around here, but he's holding me to that one.

"Now I know that it's winter and all, but those alligators might still be h.ungry, and you know just as well as I do that when I crossed going out they didn't eat me which means they will be EXTRA hungry coming back. So i'm going to stand here doing a jig for 45 minutes at this creek."


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Any horse who has had the proper training can do the discipline. What you can't make them do is LIKE it. 

What is 'better training'? Are you speaking of exposure to different sights and sounds? Of course a horse who is USED to trail riding will be less reactive than one who isn't. A horse who is used to showing is unlikely to lose its mind at the stimula of a show event, while a superb trail horse may be a sweaty, nervous wreck. Has nothing to do with 'better training', only what the horse has experienced.

I've ridden as a show rider as well as a trail rider, plus have over 3 decades of experience with owning and riding horses. I admire your enthusiasm, but you honestly don't have enough time in horses yet to make a judgment call on what other people should or shouldn't do, or base your opinions of them on the disciplines they choose to ride. 

Very few horse owners are rich. Most of those folks so many think are snooty and have everything handed to them, have worked extremely hard and spent a lot of their paychecks to get themselves and their horses to a certain level of accomplishment. Instead of dismissing their efforts, maybe try and understand their passion.

I have a decent truck and trailer, and have a 5 acre farmette where I live with my 3 horses. I've busted my butt, paid my dues, and scrimped and saved for years for all of those things. Anyone looking in from the outside probably thinks I have a pretty cushy lifestyle, but I EARNED it. Just like most of the people who have the same things.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Any horse who has had the proper training can do the discipline. What you can't make them do is LIKE it.
> 
> What is 'better training'? Are you speaking of exposure to different sights and sounds? Of course a horse who is USED to trail riding will be less reactive than one who isn't. A horse who is used to showing is unlikely to lose its mind at the stimula of a show event, while a superb trail horse may be a sweaty, nervous wreck. Has nothing to do with 'better training', only what the horse has experienced.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you were refering to me, but I never ONCE dismissed anyones efforts. And trust me when I tell you that I understand what hard work it takes to aquire and maintain a horse. Also, I never said anyone had anything handed to them, just telling you of what I thought while growing up (poor, i might ad, if that helps?) I am also not making a judgement. Just trying to understand. Some people don't want to take their show horses out because they don't want them to get hurt and I understand that. Some people don't want to go out because they don't like spider webs. I get that too. I was never intending to attack anyone, and honestly don't appreciate your condecnding tone when it comes to my inexperience. I never once said "you need to do this because in my one year I know better." Absolutley not. If you go back to my OP, you will see that all I was saying is that I didn't understand it. Not that it's wrong. I have found that most people in the community are very willing to help and answer questions, and not be nasty about it. So if I offended you and your obvious hard work, I apologize. It was not my intention. I work euqually hard to maintain my ONE horse, whom unfortunately I do not get to see anywhere near as often as I'd like because I am so busy busting my butt to make sure he is fed and well cared for. So If you would like to start a personal attack, which is really what your last post felt like, perhaps that is best done in a private message. I am sorry if I got you upset and offended you, you must have missed my tone entirely.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

CatrinaB87 said:


> ...I did after all post this in the trail riding section of the forum, not the dressage or jumping section, so of course the trail riders are going to take some ownership and pride in the post, and yeah maybe they are going to get a little cocky because truth be told it seems as if the better trained horses do better on the trails. Who wouldn't be proud of the fact that they can ride in the woods and have deer bounding after them or dogs chasing them and their horse STILL has the confidence in their rider to remain calm and focused?...


A lot depends on the horse. I think Mia needs to become a decent trail horse because she will never truly give up her fears by riding in an arena. She is the horse who spent the first 4 months here breaking into a heavy sweat just standing in a corral! As in 'covered with lather' sweat just from the stress of hanging out in a corral. It took her a month to accept Lilly, who had been her corral mate under a different owner for 2 years!

I've worked hard to turn her into a good, safe trail horse, but we are not there yet. It needs a lot of time on the trail, and I haven't had much spare time since going back to school (at 55!).

Cowboy, OTOH, is a BLM mustang pony. He has had at least 6 owners in his roughly 15 years. He associates arenas with being a 13 hand horse surrounded by strange 15+ hand horses. He associates it with being ridden by students who were too often ham-fisted and inclined to punish him for their riding errors. Put him in an arena by himself, and he is a scared horse. You can expect bolting and bucking.

But let him follow Mia out into the desert, and he is calm, relaxed and level-headed. My wife rides about 3-4 times each year, and she can ride him anytime, anywhere out in the desert with Mia. And if Mia starts snorting & blowing & dancing, he'll slide by, take the lead, and show her there is nothing scary.

Which horse is "better trained"? 

Cowboy has a lot more experience. He's been used for games, barrel racing, used for kids on a ranch, a lesson horse...but a lot of his 'training' seems to have taught him that people are jerks. If we truly get his trust, he'll be an awesome horse.

Mia had probably never been out in the desert before. When I first walked her there on a lead line, she would stumble over small rocks because she didn't know a horse sometimes needs to lift her feet! She came with more than her fair share of inner demons needing exorcism. But she is a fundamentally sweet and giving horse. She will always be a horse who is intensely aware of her rider.

They are just different horses.

And Mia needs both arena and trail. The trail teaches her to listen to her rider instead of her demons. But the arena teaches her to stop when her rider says stop, and that a canter is not a gallop and that both canters and gallops can be done without getting dangerously on the forehand.

What I dislike is when someone assumes their riding passion or style is superior to all others. I enjoy watching a dressage video, but I'd as soon be emasculated as take dressage lessons. I'd love to try barrel racing, but Mia is a total klutz with her feet and afraid of strange horses. We may never set foot in a barrel race. I feel happy riding in a forward seat, which is associated with jumping, which I have no desire to do.

OK, Mia & I are both kind of weird. But if we are happy & enjoy our rides together, does it matter if I sometimes combine an English jump saddle with a curb bit and we do some riding for our own pleasure? If I work to be light on her back, balanced with her, easy on her mouth, and she tries to do what I want, then why should anyone say bad things about us? Why is she a bad horse for struggling with her fears on a trail? Why am I a bad rider for being cautious about when and where I take her out?

Why can't riders support each other in their individual goals?


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

bsms said:


> A lot depends on the horse. I think Mia needs to become a decent trail horse because she will never truly give up her fears by riding in an arena. She is the horse who spent the first 4 months here breaking into a heavy sweat just standing in a corral! As in 'covered with lather' sweat just from the stress of hanging out in a corral. It took her a month to accept Lilly, who had been her corral mate under a different owner for 2 years!
> 
> I've worked hard to turn her into a good, safe trail horse, but we are not there yet. It needs a lot of time on the trail, and I haven't had much spare time since going back to school (at 55!).
> 
> ...



Well put, and really the over point I was trying to make. I love to hear from different people and hear their opinions, because quite frankly I don't have a whole lot of time to go out and socialize with the adults, and having a real discussion with a four year old about _anything _will make you feel like _you_ are the one who doesn't know anything. I am still allowed to feel bad for the horses and riders who aren't comfortable/confident on a trail, because that used to be me. Turn the tables, and I'm a mess in the ring and my horse is a total putz. I hope that you and Mia get to enjoy the trails together more often in your english/curb get up, mine is very similar thanks to my downhill build horse. And you have also given me some good advice on other posts. Thank you for yet another insightful addition


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Like said in the other posts....there are so many dynamics involved with this question.

Some horses are destined to be arena horses because of their worth or the discipline they are being used for.

Some horses don't have what it takes mentally to be a trail horse.

Some people don't have what it takes mentally to take a horse on a trail.

Some people don't have the facilities to go trail riding.

I will say though....often horses, like mine, are frowned on like they are not worth much because they are 'only trail horses'. I think they are, in fact, worth millions because they ARE trail horses. It takes a confident horse/rider combo to complete this task. I think I have very respectful relationship with my horses (nothing special, just what it is). My horses are not fancy show horses, but they don't spook and are willing to try anything I put in front of them. I think they enjoy the challenges and newness to things on the trail as much as I do. It creates even more respect as we go.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> ...I will say though....often horses, like mine, are frowned on like they are not worth much because they are 'only trail horses'. I think they are, in fact, worth millions because they ARE trail horses. It takes a confident horse/rider combo to complete this task...


I strongly agree! I've worked so hard trying to turn Mia into "just a trail horse"! We aren't even close, really. And maybe, as much as I hate to admit it, a lot of the problem is *ME*, not Mia. At the rate we're going, it might be several more years before I can take her out by herself on a windy day without tension. 

If I ever do teach Mia to be "just a trail horse", my next goal will be to turn her into a pee-poor barrel racing horse. By that time, we'll both be using walkers to get around... I can hear it now: 

*"With a time of 4 minutes, 17 seconds! Mia ridden by bsms..."*​


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I love to trail ride. I take my horses out for hours at a time and walk and trot trails, breeze on a straight away. I take a bunch of friends out and have fun. It's good for the horses to, a calm environment where the horses don't have to work, just unwind. They walk and walk, it's good for burning a few calories off that horse haha. My favorite thing next to running barrels is taking a horse out on a five or six hour trail ride


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bsms said:


> "This" is not an option for a great many riders. :evil:
> 
> I see no reason to put down other riders. Neither Dressage nor Western Pleasure is my cup of tea, but why would I want to look down on those who love those sports?


I think you are taking me all wrong......I meant the "who would not enjoy this" comment as a reason to share some photos of what I love about trail riding. As I thought some of us were doing and frequently do on a bunch of posts. 

I don't mean to put anyone down. I was in fact sharing the same thoughts as the OP, I can't believe there are others who don't feel like taking their horse outside the arena......EVER. If they can't because they live in Japan, or their horse isn't safe, or they don't have a place to ride, by all means, ride in an arena. That is much better than not riding at all. I would be riding in an arena under those circumstances as well. But to have access to trails (or woodland or whatever) and have a decent horse and just choose to never leave the arena anyway? That is what I don't understand.

That doesn't mean I am superior.....or anyone else is superior. I think things are taken wrong on the internet sometimes and everyone assumes the worst of everyone else's intentions. But it was not meant with bad intentions.

Actually, *bsms*, I thought you WERE a trail rider. So it's kind interesting you took offense to my posts.

Maybe I said some things that made me a little proud to be a trail rider. But this is posted in the trail riding section. If I can't be a little proud of my trail horses in the trail riding section of the forum, where can I be proud of them? 

Nobody said anyone else was superior. If anything I am guilty of feeling that me and my horses are "just" trail horses. But just because someone shows or prefers to ride in an arena, that doesn't make them superior either!

Yeah, I am just sort of flabbergasted that some people NEVER leave the arena BY CHOICE.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have met and talked to many arena riders in my years of road riding. For some, their goals are all in the ring. For the others, the overwhelming reason is a fear of a runaway. That arena fence is extremely comforting to very many folks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I admit I don't understand where the "won't" trail ride sort of rider is coming from. Sure, if their present circumstances mean they can't trail ride, that's perfectly understandable. But to have plenty of opportunities, and never take them?

I do see a lot of the snobbish attitude from show riders. I live just down the road from a stable that caters to such: not to go into details, but the owners (and a good many of the clients) act as though their neighbors are the peons in the village outside the castle gates.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> ...Actually, *bsms*, I thought you WERE a trail rider. So it's kind interesting you took offense to my posts.
> 
> Maybe I said some things that made me a little proud to be a trail rider. But this is posted in the trail riding section. If I can't be a little proud of my trail horses in the trail riding section of the forum, where can I be proud of them?...


Mia and I are trying to become trail riders. I enjoy getting off the property and it has been frustrating to have problems scheduling it. From my perspective, a good trail horse is every bit as impressive as a good race horse or a good WP horse or a good jumping horse. If I ever get Mia to a point where we can go out on a windy day and ride without anyone else for 3-4 hours, I'll be VERY proud of her.

I realize there are show types and competitive riders who look down on trail horses and trail riders. I resent that attitude as well. But some owners enjoy dressage, or jumping, or WP. Who am I to complain? 

I mostly ride, if honest, because I like being with Mia. Sounds weird I guess, but I like her company. Where I ride her and what we do riding is less important to me than just getting out somewhere and doing something with her.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When I start my young horses, We do a couple of rides in the round pen. But once the horse has learned to give and has a stop. We head for a trail. It is a great way to teach a horse. And any horse can learn.

If you enjoy the arena, Good for you. but don't say your horse can't do trails. It's purely a matter of getting them out and teaching them about what's out in the big world.

If you have a $100,000 show horse. I understand you not wanted to get his legs cut with rock bites or his mane/tail pulled when it gets snagged on a passing tree. But that doesn't mean he can't learn and enjoy a trail.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I think you are taking me all wrong......I meant the "who would not enjoy this" comment as a reason to share some photos of what I love about trail riding. As I thought some of us were doing and frequently do on a bunch of posts.
> 
> I don't mean to put anyone down. I was in fact sharing the same thoughts as the OP, I can't believe there are others who don't feel like taking their horse outside the arena......EVER. If they can't because they live in Japan, or their horse isn't safe, or they don't have a place to ride, by all means, ride in an arena. That is much better than not riding at all. I would be riding in an arena under those circumstances as well. * But to have access to trails (or woodland or whatever) and have a decent horse and just choose to never leave the arena anyway? That is what I don't understand.
> *
> ...


Can't agree more!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> When I start my young horses, We do a couple of rides in the round pen. But once the horse has learned to give and has a stop. We head for a trail. It is a great way to teach a horse. And any horse can learn.
> 
> If you enjoy the arena, Good for you. but don't say your horse can't do trails. It's purely a matter of getting them out and teaching them about what's out in the big world.
> 
> If you have a $100,000 show horse. I understand you not wanted to get his legs cut with rock bites or his mane/tail pulled when it gets snagged on a passing tree. But that doesn't mean he can't learn and enjoy a trail.



I'm coming to ride with you! Beautiful!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> When I start my young horses, We do a couple of rides in the round pen. But once the horse has learned to give and has a stop. We head for a trail. It is a great way to teach a horse. And any horse can learn.
> 
> If you enjoy the arena, Good for you. but don't say your horse can't do trails. It's purely a matter of getting them out and teaching them about what's out in the big world.
> 
> If you have a $100,000 show horse. I understand you not wanted to get his legs cut with rock bites or his mane/tail pulled when it gets snagged on a passing tree. But that doesn't mean he can't learn and enjoy a trail.


Can I please please please bring my little gelding on a trail ride over there!?! So pretty and would be perfect for a trail ride!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Painted Horse said:


> ...but don't say your horse can't do trails. It's purely a matter of getting them out and teaching them about what's out in the big world...


Well, if I was an experienced rider, or knew a lot of folks who wanted to go riding on our local trails, maybe that would be true. But I was 50 when I started riding horses, and I bought a horse who didn't know what a bit was or to lift her feet over a rock...a 7 year old horse who knew how to trot inside a corral. A couple of months later I took a tumble (Jan 2009) that I'm only now (starting in March) recovered enough from to be able to start jogging again. And my back still swells up several times each week from riding or jogging.

The trainer who started working with Mia in Nov 2011 was worried for a while that Mia would never be safe to ride outside an arena. Her fears were deep, real to her, and the trainer knew at some point I would be the one riding Mia to get past the demons. And I'm not God's Gift to Horses!

I've worked *HARD* with Mia. Last fall, we were finally doing trips about a mile away solo...but then illness, going back to school and family issues resulted in her being ridden 3 times in 3 months - and getting herd-bound again.

By rights, I should have sold her and bought a calmer horse. But as Mia & I teach each other about riding and horses and life, I'm learning things a lot of riders never learn in 20 years. For me, it is worth it.

But I fully understand why others would sell a horse like Mia, and why others would wonder why I bother trying to trail ride with a horse like her. I think I can even understand why some people just don't WANT to trail ride. Heck, I just got back from jogging on the trails Mia & I use. I can see the same outdoors without bothering to saddle her up & ride.

It isn't being a snob. It isn't being afraid superhorse will get a cut. For a lot of folks, it is simply not what they ride horses for. It doesn't 'do' anything for them, just as WP doesn't 'do' anything for me.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The only trail rides I've gone on are 1) when traveling, need a horse fix, it's a good way to get a feel for what it's like to own a horse in an area unfamiliar to me and to support part of the horse industry where many get their start, or 2) when people come to visit and think they have to ride to make their vacation in the West complete.

I've never gone for a trail ride on any horse I've owned or worked. I have to have some point to being out there. And even if I'm schooling a horse, I'm also checking water, grass, fences, cattle or sheep and doing something with any of those. 

Neither competing nor pleasure riding interests me. There are many kinds of horse people and they're all just fine.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I am with the OP- I enjoy trail riding and being out so much that I don't really *get* how someone wouldn't want to. I also don't *get* how some people don't like chocolate. Just that they don't. Same thing- no skin off my nose if they don't want to go out on the trail or eat the chocolate, but not really comprehensible to me. I'll respect their choices of course, and I know some of them are probably much better riders than I.

When someone doesn't have the skill, the opportunity, or a trail safe horse, I can understand why they might not want to go out and do something I find so enjoyable. The opposite/flip side is true too though- I'm sure there are those who can't comprehend my lack of interest in showing. Doesn't make anyone better or worse, just different.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Today, I had to ride two horses, one needs schooling western as we have another show next weekend. He loses focus in the show ring doing western as he thinks when I relax & sit deep & enjoy the ride, he can goof off & look around. So the trail that runs along the highway, then veers off up some steep terrain was a perfect spot to keep his focus, keep his cadence, keep him steady, whoever thinks you need an arena to practise is just wrong.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Bsms, does your back swell from old injury or just from riding?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

waresbear said:


> This is what I find a challenge, looking for a way to manuver around obstacles


Off topic
Waresbear, I need another fly bonnet and I just saw the brand that your horse is wearing, at my locally owned farm and home. That brand looks particularly hot, So I didn't get it. Do you like it, hows the fit? The ears looked small. Is it overly hot?
Thanks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, the ears are actually decent sized, and yes the horse did sweat under it, but better than being bugged by the wicked insects in the woods. It was the only fly bonnet they had at the feedstore and I really needed something to protect the horse's ears.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

8 times out of ten I ride in the arena...the footings good and safe and I can fit my horse up without him tripping in a gopher home and breaking his or my neck. He's only six, not been out on trails much, but every now and again I take him out across the pastures where I board and he's just fine and I think a lot of it comes from having the whoa, go and slow put on him at home before heading out.....I'd take him on trails if I had them. It's no big deal to me either way....I'm going to be hauling him out lots this summer to different places, it's no big deal. Some times your best friend can be an arena where you can iron the kinks out without worrying about stumbling or the footing and then applying that training out on the trails.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Bsms, does your back swell from old injury or just from riding?


I took a tumble off Mia after we first got her and landed back first on a rock. Not a big rock, and no bones broken, but it did some real soft tissue damage. I jogged daily for 40 years before that, and it took over 4 years before I could take up jogging again. Riding and jogging both aggravate it, but I kept on riding anyways.

I'm only now understanding how so many of my problems riding have been due to zero flexibility in my lower back. It is wonderful to finally start riding and be able to move my back with my horse instead of keeping it rigid!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

waresbear, I though you were riding a horse who was wearing a Batman costume...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

To each his own. Many riders enjoy arena work; others prefer trails. Personally, I love when I have access to a nice arena with good footing to school in, but that's just not always possible, so I do most of my conditioning and training out on trail and in fields. I have access to a fair amount of land from my barn, and the metroparks are very close by and offer miles of trails. I'm fortunate in that none of my horses ever had major issues with trail riding; Excel was probably the worst and would awkwardly jig along sideways when I first brought him home from the track, but after a few months he settled down nicely and is now the bravest cross country horse I've ridden.

Then again, I'm the type of rider that gets bored just walking on trails, but I completely respect riders that enjoy that. There's nothing wrong with trail riding, and there's nothing wrong with not trail riding, just whatever best suits the horse, rider and environment.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

bsms said:


> I took a tumble off Mia after we first got her and landed back first on a rock. Not a big rock, and no bones broken, but it did some real soft tissue damage. I jogged daily for 40 years before that, and it took over 4 years before I could take up jogging again. Riding and jogging both aggravate it, but I kept on riding anyways.
> 
> I'm only now understanding how so many of my problems riding have been due to zero flexibility in my lower back. It is wonderful to finally start riding and be able to move my back with my horse instead of keeping it rigid!


I swear by chiropractors....have you seen one?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I could never give up the trail!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

bsms said:


> I strongly agree! I've worked so hard trying to turn Mia into "just a trail horse"! We aren't even close, really. And maybe, as much as I hate to admit it, a lot of the problem is *ME*, not Mia. At the rate we're going, it might be several more years before I can take her out by herself on a windy day without tension.
> 
> If I ever do teach Mia to be "just a trail horse", my next goal will be to turn her into a pee-poor barrel racing horse. By that time, we'll both be using walkers to get around... I can hear it now:
> 
> *"With a time of 4 minutes, 17 seconds! Mia ridden by bsms..."*​


Good for you! Just keep at it! I've had to overcome MANY hurdles myself.

Some horses just may not be confident enough for it! Combined with a rider who is not confident to get through it is hard then too. Some people just stay where they and their horse are confident....and if they are happy with that, then so be it. I use the arena when learning something new or if I'm not sure how the horse will react....like teaching my horse to canter, with the combination of my being unsure. Sometimes I don't have time to go on the trails and just do a leisure ride around the ranch. I think do whatever makes you relaxed and happy.

I guess it's kind of like if your horse is a parade horse. I did my first parade yesterday with my pinto who just turned 4 and was just started last summer. She is a quiet horse and I have learned to trust her building my confidence. So, I figured this would be a nice thing to try. She was awesome....but, that is her! She is the type of horse that is drawn to interesting things without any anxiety. My percheron is quiet, but she can hold a lot of anxiety in. I don't think it would make her happy at a parade. I could make her do it, but why?

So, like I said, there are a lot of factors that go into deciding this I think.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I could never give up the trail!


I'm with you now! But....it took a lot of confidence building to get there. And, if I had to ride a nutty horse that wasn't happy on the trail with me, it probably would have never happend.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I am of the school of thought that Arena Horses should be trained for trail as well.. it helps build their endurance, balance and coordination. They become much more well rounded and content. We train our Peruvians for both show ring AND trail... I can't imagine what life would be like for a horse to live in a stall and only get rode in the arena...... Is it any wonder so many Arena Horses have belly issues and nerve issues.... Just my humble opinion....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Deej said:


> I can't imagine what life would be like for a horse to live in a stall and only get rode in the arena...... Is it any wonder so many Arena Horses have belly issues and nerve issues.... Just my humble opinion....


Those Arena Horses (at least most of them) do get daily turn out to pastures, and all of the horses that I work with live outside 24/7 during the summer. I really don't think the ailments you mention occur as often as you think.


----------



## RhythmandRoses (Dec 10, 2012)

My horse and I really hate trail riding, it's not a training problem or anything, we just hate it. *shrug* She would rather be doing flat work then going on trails, it just how she is. She enjoys arena work, why fix it if it ain't broke? I could care less to go trail riding, so I don't see a reason to try and make her an all around horse when she's perfectly happy doing flat work and jumping. 


Every horse has likes and dislikes, just like people.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as you are riding your horse and enjoying it, ride where ever you want....EXCEPT on my front lawn, it was just landscaped last year, lol.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> I swear by chiropractors....have you seen one?


I was sent for physical therapy at the time, but the therapy didn't do any good. I didn't try a chiropractor. Maybe I should have, but I never even thought to ask. I've met others who swear by them.

Happily, these last couple of months jogging and riding have turned a corner. My back is improving every week. Riding Mia today, in our little arena, my back felt the best it has in over 4 years. It is a 'night & day' difference from just two months ago!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

bsms said:


> I was sent for physical therapy at the time, but the therapy didn't do any good. I didn't try a chiropractor. Maybe I should have, but I never even thought to ask. I've met others who swear by them.
> 
> Happily, these last couple of months jogging and riding have turned a corner. My back is improving every week. Riding Mia today, in our little arena, my back felt the best it has in over 4 years. It is a 'night & day' difference from just two months ago!



The chiropractor changed my life!!!!! I went from intense neck and lower back pain to loose and limber in minutes!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> The chiropractor changed my life!!!!! I went from intense neck and lower back pain to loose and limber in minutes!!


Amazing how we will do all these things for our horses without hesitation...but when it comes to ourselves, we just don't.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

boots said:


> The only trail rides I've gone on are 1) when traveling, need a horse fix, it's a good way to get a feel for what it's like to own a horse in an area unfamiliar to me and to support part of the horse industry where many get their start, or 2) when people come to visit and think they have to ride to make their vacation in the West complete.
> 
> I've never gone for a trail ride on any horse I've owned or worked. I have to have some point to being out there. And even if I'm schooling a horse, I'm also checking water, grass, fences, cattle or sheep and doing something with any of those.
> 
> Neither competing nor pleasure riding interests me. There are many kinds of horse people and they're all just fine.


^^^ Hubby is the same, the ride must have a job involved! Either we are gathering, checking or doctoring.

As for me I have found when I am stuck in an arena I want out and when I am stuck out I wished I had an arena!
But either way I use them both to my advantage. 
Also I found most horses don't really dislike being outside of an arena it is most likely a lack of confidence of being outside.


ETA: Had a nasty wreck and I found a chiro who also did deep tissue massage. Well worth the money spent.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Then again, I'm the type of rider that gets bored just walking on trails...


But why "just walk" on trails? Or maybe I have too broad a definition of "trail"? From what I have ridden on hereabouts, a trail can be almost anything: smooth dirt roads, rough old logging roads, single-tracks through the forest (or sometimes no track at all), the shore of a lake - sometimes all in the same ride. If it was up to Ellie, we'd be doing a lot of it at a trot, some at a canter.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> But why "just walk" on trails? Or maybe I have too broad a definition of "trail"? From what I have ridden on hereabouts, a trail can be almost anything: smooth dirt roads, rough old logging roads, single-tracks through the forest (or sometimes no track at all), the shore of a lake - sometimes all in the same ride. If it was up to Ellie, we'd be doing a lot of it at a trot, some at a canter.


I definitely wasn't saying all trail riders just walk. I'm saying that it's not my cup of tea to meander down the trails and enjoy scenery, but if you were to ask either of my parents, that's exactly what they want to do. Was just trying to make the point that everyone has different tastes


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I get bored just riding here on the ranch! And it is 400 acres, lol. I would love to have an arena to work on things in (preferably covered), but would not want to be limited to it. I guess it is just different strokes for different folks. We cannot all be the same.


NVR come on down I have a arena you can practice in and Lots of Trails around too  it would be a blast!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> But why "just walk" on trails? Or maybe I have too broad a definition of "trail"? From what I have ridden on hereabouts, a trail can be almost anything: smooth dirt roads, rough old logging roads, single-tracks through the forest (or sometimes no track at all), the shore of a lake - sometimes all in the same ride. If it was up to Ellie, we'd be doing a lot of it at a trot, some at a canter.


Want to keep your horse sharp and light? Go off trail and weave through the trees at a trot like a slalom course...just watch your knees!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Want to keep your horse sharp and light? Go off trail and weave through the trees at a trot like a slalom course...just watch your knees!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That would be a good way to teach a horse to pick up his feet, and be aware of spacing as you shove trees out of your way!! I may have to try that on the pine farms I ride through with the rows and rows of straight, evenly spaced trees.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My opinion, too, Catrina. My horse is green and I like breaking off the trail. She has to pay attention where she puts her feet and it makes me work harder to give her the right cues as to what I want.
In many areas you can't get off the trail (rules to keep the area from being damaged) but at our favorite horse camp the area is open and there is lots of opportunity to challenge both of us. I love training (I call it riding)in the great open space.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> NVR come on down I have a arena you can practice in and Lots of Trails around too  it would be a blast!


Thank you, I would love to!!! Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm road trip??? :mrgreen:


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> Thank you, I would love to!!! Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm road trip??? :mrgreen:



You'll have to take a detour to NC so I can go too!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Want to keep your horse sharp and light? Go off trail and weave through the trees at a trot like a slalom course...just watch your knees!


Oh, I've done that. Not always intentionally, I admit 

Thing is, most of the forest around here is second-growth pine, with lots of deadfall (and/or logging slash), and I worry about the critter tripping over it, maybe breaking a leg or something. I mean, rationally I know that she's a fairly good-sized horse (16.2 hands, I think), but emotionally she's this delicate little thing with leg bones about as thick as my wrists...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> Oh, I've done that. Not always intentionally, I admit
> 
> Thing is, most of the forest around here is second-growth pine, with lots of deadfall (and/or logging slash), and I worry about the critter tripping over it, maybe breaking a leg or something. I mean, rationally I know that she's a fairly good-sized horse (16.2 hands, I think), but emotionally she's this delicate little thing with leg bones about as thick as my wrists...


Footing is my biggest concern when I do this, especially critter holes. They're just the right size to fit a hoof in and are very hard to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My biggest concerns off trail are these:








​ 
I figure one brush against one of those, and Mia would be a buckin' & a snortin' & a fartin' to the Mexico border and beyond...

They also lie in chunks on the ground, waiting for a horse's foot. I automatically scan the trail ahead...years of jogging taught me the hard way that stepping on one of these ruins your afternoon!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> What is 'better training'? Are you speaking of exposure to different sights and sounds? Of course a horse who is USED to trail riding will be less reactive than one who isn't.


Getting them so that they are less reactive on the trail is training them. 

I love to trail ride. Getting out in nature, seeing wildlife, streams, trees, flowers, etc. To me, it is the whole point. 

If I want to show my horse, she will need that type of training as will I.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Some arena people simply aren't interested in trail riding, and that's fine. 

I can't help but think they're missing out, especially if they think they couldn't possibly learn anything from it, or that it's just "walking along in the woods." 

Maybe that's been their past experience with "trail riding" - going on some guided trail ride on vacation where the horses are nose-to-tail and just plod along a well-worn path. If that's the case. . .then yeah, I find that kind of trail riding a bit boring as well.:wink: 

Some don't do it because they keep their horse at a facility without trail access and don't own a trailer to get them to nearby parks with a trail system. Or, they'd like to do it but some personal fears, or not having a horse suited to the task, prevents them from trying it.

But I do notice an attitude among some "strictly trail" riders who have never taken any formal lessons, they don't think they need lessons, and they think they're much better riders than they really are.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> Some arena people simply aren't interested in trail riding, and that's fine.
> 
> I can't help but think they're missing out, especially if they think they couldn't possibly learn anything from it, or that it's just "walking along in the woods."
> 
> ...


I don't see why arena riders wouldn't want to broaden their horizons though. I guess in a way I am one of those "strictly trail" riders you are talking about, because I have never had more than a couple formal lessons but that doesn't mean I wouldn't want to. I would love to learn more about English riding for instance (I am a western trail rider). I would love to learn more finesse in the western disciplines. I am fascinated by all areas of horses really. I dabbled in showing once or twice and it was a disaster, but it was still fun. 

I still consider myself a decent rider though. I may not be textbook pretty but I have managed to stay on pretty well over the years. I like to think years of riding and being open to new things have taught me a thing or two.  

Here's what I guess I have trouble with......say someone rides dressage, jumpers, even western pleasure. They must be pretty good riders, right? They should be better riders than me. They've had lessons and trainers and have probably gotten to be darn good riders. So not leaving the confines of a fence sort of baffles me. Like you have all this training and no where to use it except inside a fence. Weird, right? I know what folks will say....it's by choice. But if you are that well trained, why would you not want to leave the arena? 

I guess I see arena work as training for the "real world" and other people see the arena as the end goal. I guess that's the difference.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I've done both. I rodeod all my teen years and just lost the taste for it and the people. I love exploring on horseback, but my competitive nature has me shooting for endurance riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Everyone should be able to enjoy riding their way. I'm a trail rider because I love nature. On a hot day, Dixie's favorite place is in the river in a shady spot and I think she'd stand there all day if I let her. People can come and go and she won't try to follow.

One day an island we were riding on was covered with TINY frogs - some so small you wouldn't see until they moved they were so small. We've stood in almost reaching distance of deer - if you stay close to your horse's neck, some deer aren't very scared of the horse and don't realize you're there too. Watched twin fox kits play for 45 minutes, and seen some beautiful scenery, flowers and met some nice folks along the way both on horses, walking, biking or out in their yards near a trail.

Just a note to those going off trail (and I do it at times too), be careful and try to "leave no trace". We as trail riders MUST be responsible and take care of the land so that parks, private landowners or whoever "owns" the land doesn't decide we're tearing things up and close the trails. Don't tear up ground and if you carried it in (drinks, food, etc) carry it back out. 

If you ride where bikes share trails, try and educate politely even when the rider may be a jerk. Bike riders can generally generate a lot larger number of supporters if it becomes a "horse use vs. bike use" fight . I've found most bike riders to be very respectful of horses and those who don't know best safety policies to be receptive to educating them.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I got Rio in October without any knowledge of his past. I was told he was healthy enough to ride, but no one knew if he was trained to ride. I'd been on horseback twice in my life in my 28 years. Sounds like a good match, right? Well, there's only one way to find things out so I borrowed tack and a helmet and climbed on. Over the last six months we've had our issues, primarily because he's a big horse and has a very dominant personality. I'm a small and quite meek person. 

I bring this up because during this time I've read everything I can find online about horses. I've been talking to horsey people and making horsey friends here and there and whenever I mention that I'm having an issue or something the main response I get is that he needs to be lunged in a round pen and we need to ride in an arena to work on specific things. I do not have a round pen and what I've learned is that I have a horse that gets extraordinarily bored and frustrated being asked to ride with no purpose. We were getting nowhere fast when I was riding him in enclosed spaces. What I got was head tossing and attitude. 

So I decided one day to get a change of scenery and we just walked down the dirt road for maybe 1/4 mile if that far. And you know what? My horse turned into a totally different animal. His hears were forward, he was attentive to my cues, and he became pleasant to be around. Instead of raising his head up out of my reach he will basically bridle himself now. 

While I understand there are pros to arena riding, that type of a situation was just not working for us. And that's ok. I have made friends with horses that absolutely hate going out on the trail for various reasons. And that's ok. This is a hobby that's supposed to be enjoyable for the horse and rider. So do what you like and like what you do. The relationship that grows between horse and rider is, in my opinion, the most important aspect of anything we're doing as riders.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Some barns don't have the space for trail riding, which is a shame. If I had to pick I would rather have trails than an arena.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I don't see why arena riders wouldn't want to broaden their horizons though. I guess in a way I am one of those "strictly trail" riders you are talking about, because I have never had more than a couple formal lessons but that doesn't mean I wouldn't want to. I would love to learn more about English riding for instance (I am a western trail rider). I would love to learn more finesse in the western disciplines. I am fascinated by all areas of horses really. I dabbled in showing once or twice and it was a disaster, but it was still fun.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

boots said:


> The only trail rides I've gone on are 1) when traveling, need a horse fix, it's a good way to get a feel for what it's like to own a horse in an area unfamiliar to me and to support part of the horse industry where many get their start, or 2) when people come to visit and think they have to ride to make their vacation in the West complete.
> 
> I've never gone for a trail ride on any horse I've owned or worked. I have to have some point to being out there. And even if I'm schooling a horse, I'm also checking water, grass, fences, cattle or sheep and doing something with any of those.
> 
> Neither competing nor pleasure riding interests me. There are many kinds of horse people and they're all just fine.


Boots your riding life is my dream life! The traditional relationship between equines and humans has been a working relationship. There is a job to be done, for example sorting or moving cattle. 
I think that what we all are passionate about has one thing in common, regardless of discipline: the working relationship with the horse. The job that needs to be done could be faster time on a barrel pattern, a smoother jog, sweeping the gate in sorting, or crossing that shallow but murky river with a fast moving current. Sorry don't know anything about English riding but I hope that you understand what I am saying. 
Interestingly enough, there were two riders out with us today whose family has shown their breed for years, won championships, etc. This was a first trail ride for them. i thought that was amazing in itself. There were inclines, creeks, and all those other terrain challenges that are pretty routine for us trail riders. 
Their horses did great but they didn't finish with us but turned back after about 30 minutes. They thought it was too strenuous for the horses. Wow. Their mounts were jiggy at first but then settled down. At one point one of them said that arena riding will be boring after this, and I couldn't resist replying that yes, we think that arena riding is boring.
But that is only because I have not pursued reining or some other discipline that I know is just as thrilling as waking up on a cold morning to the sound of birdsong, looking over to see your horse, starting a fire for the coffee and breakfast, and getting ready for another wonderful day that is primarily about me and my horse. Period. Ok so you see what side of the camp I am on here, however I do understand that trail riding is not for everyone.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> I think some "arena" riders' only experience with trail riding was with a ho-hum nose-to-tail guided trail ride on a pushbutton old plug, while on vacation somewhere. So they think that's what "trail riding" is.
> 
> And they don't think they can learn anything from it. . .because it's "just plodding along" with no purpose.


I suspect we could do the mirror image of that for trail riders. Something like "Those arena riders just spend endless hours riding around in circles in a flat, fenced-in arena, all so that one day they can dress up in silly-looking costumes and compete for ribbons. And we don't think we could learn anything useful from it, because it's just plodding along with no purpose." 

Seriously, what could you learn in arena riding that would really apply to trail riding? Besides just being able to have someone watch you and critique/correct what you're doing.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Jolly Badger said:


> Several years ago, when there were a number of serious riding accidents at high-level three day events, I remember reading a great interview with David O'Connor where he said that so many of today's up-and-coming competitive riders had little to no experience on trails, and that it was something that they absolutely could not learn in the controlled environment of an arena or even a cross-country course.


Interesting.

My polo boss (who also ranches), is offering to take some newer players out over large pastures just for this reason. They've only ridden on groomed fields and, while decent riders and very good for as long as they've been at it, he thinks they'd benefit from the varied terrain. 

I agree on that point.

One thing I learn when taking dude rides around the country on work trips is how horsemen are fighting to keep places to ride. Trails. Those of us who enjoy horses, whether for pleasure or work, really are a small group and many don't support what we do. I try to support groups like Backcountry Horsemen, etc. at least financially.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Seriously, what could you learn in arena riding that would really apply to trail riding? Besides just being able to have someone watch you and critique/correct what you're doing.


I'm afraid I am not sure if you're really asking or being sarcastic, but I will answer as if it was the former.  My horse learned to leg yield, stop, trot in a balanced way, pick up his feet over poles, canter transition without lunging into it, back up properly and stand still in an arena. He probably could have learned that on the trail too, but we have access to both arena and trail and the arena was a nice, safe place to practice that. Now we use those skills on the trail. I'm still working on others, like picking up the right lead rather than always being on the left, in the arena. I get bored in the arena if we spend more than a few days working on the 'finer' skills, but I get bored with the same loop of trail too.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I would love to do more trail riding but I just can't seem to fit it in. I do love having an arena though and set up obstacles or work on ground work in addition to riding. We have a giant ball that some of my horses just love and it's great fun playing with your horse in an arena. It's not just going in a circle.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

My horse finally crossed a creek with no fuss yesterday. First time, and pretty stoked!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Sharpie said:


> I'm afraid I am not sure if you're really asking or being sarcastic...


Really asking.



> My horse learned to...


But that's the horse  Assume that I have acquired a well-trained horse to ride on trails, but that's not the horse I would be riding in an arena: what can I, the human, learn from normal arena-riding teaching that would apply to trails? Of course I mean the level of instruction that's aimed at getting the student to compete in shows. Obviously you could teach basic riding in an arena (if you have one), probably better than on the trail.

From what I've seen (and I watch a neighbor who is apparently serious about Olympic-level competition), there doesn't seem to be a lot of crossover, but maybe I just don't know what to look for.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> ...what can I, the human, learn from normal arena-riding teaching that would apply to trails? Of course I mean the level of instruction that's aimed at getting the student to compete in shows. Obviously you could teach basic riding in an arena (if you have one), probably better than on the trail...


You have largely answered your own question. I started riding at 50, and had a back injury within months - a back injury that is only now clearing up after 4.5 years. 40 years of daily jogging left me tight in all the places that need to be loose for good riding. I had ZERO experience in reading a horse or anticipating their reactions.

There are tons of things I can learn safely (at least more so) in an arena that apply to trails:

Feeling fully relaxed and comfortable with a cantering/galloping horse. 

Staying on a horse that is jumping, particularly when no one but the horse sees what it is she is jumping...

Learning to read when she is about to bolt, and how to stop her before we're flying down a trail she isn't balanced enough to handle.

Becoming comfortable staying on a horse who is spinning around or jumping sideways.

I wasn't born on a horse. I wasn't born graceful. Trail rides here mean going between cactus. Ever known anyone who went thru a cholla cactus? I have. Not me, happily, but a friend. And that was on a bicycle, which had no means to drag him for another 2 miles...

My horse is no more graceful than I am, Maybe even less. Unlike her, I've never fallen on my own while running. I'm convinced she had never been out of a corral. I've seen her lose her footing while cantering without a rider in an arena. If she did that in a wash around here, the rocks under the sand could break my back. It is a fun place to ride, but not on a horse who is a klutz.








​
BTW - in a couple hundred yards, that wash gets very narrow and rocky. If she bolted mindlessly at that point, my choices would be to stop her within a couple hundred yards or have both of us get hurt. That has required training for her, and training for me. There is a place to turn out of the wash, but she would never hack that turn at speed.

I doubt upper level training in WP, dressage, reining etc has direct application to trail riding. Trail riding has its own challenges. Those are sports people do in an arena because they find them fun. Some horses love it too. To the extent those sports teach balance for both horse and rider, and confidence and how your balance helps or hinders your horse and confidence you can stick to your horse no matter what, they help. But it is also OK for people to enjoy those activities for their own sake.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

BSMS...hard to believe you have only been riding for 5 years. Your advice is always "most excellent."

James...I believe any rider can benefit from time spent in an arena on a good school horse. Competition riders certainly know this. Often that is not an option(or choice) for many pleasure riders for a variety of reasons. It is troubling to watch riders who think a horse is something to just get on and go. After all, they are just trail riding, not doing anything fancy! All they want to be is a passenger, a blob of human tissue, perched on the back of a horse. No real balance, too much rein pressure and no release, no clue as to how to help that horse down the trail. And no particular desire to educate themselves. 
I think some arena education is a good start for a lot of riders. It might save them from learning from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

CatrinaB87 said:


> I guess it shows my inexperience when I learned that some people just _don't ride on trails!_ I couldn't wrap my brain around this. Wasn't that the ultimate goal? A relaxing trip out in the woods, just you and your horse? Don't the horses need the mental break from training in the arena? Doesn't it help them to become more confident and trust their rider? Am I alone in this shock?!
> Thoughts?!


You are "right" (as one almost always is on a subjective point) with one exception. It isn't the ultimate goal for _everyone_.

Some people want to do dressage, some reining, some barrel racing. For them, those are the ultimate goals. However they choose to reach those goals are the "right" thing for them.



CatrinaB87 said:


> That is more what I was thinking, basically that creates a better all around horse.


Yes, trail riding is one thing that could create a better all-around horse. First thing to note is that not everyone is looking to create a better all-around horse. As mentioned above, some want to create a better dressage horse or better barrel horse, etc.

On the flip side, learning barrels, dressage, jumping and other disciplines would also make a better "all-around" horse. It works both ways.

One could argue that we would all be better "all round" people if we obtained advanced degrees, cross-trained in various physical disciplines and spent time with lamas in Tibet. For whatever reason, most of us don't have the time, money, inclination or (in some cases) ability to do all that. Doesn't make it right or wrong, just makes it our personal choice.


Remember that not only are there horse people who have little or no desire to go on trail, there are many people who have no desire to get on a horse at all. It's all valid - just personal choice.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> I suspect we could do the mirror image of that for trail riders. Something like "Those arena riders just spend endless hours riding around in circles in a flat, fenced-in arena, all so that one day they can dress up in silly-looking costumes and compete for ribbons. And we don't think we could learn anything useful from it, because it's just plodding along with no purpose."
> 
> Seriously, what could you learn in arena riding that would really apply to trail riding? Besides just being able to have someone watch you and critique/correct what you're doing.


If _any_ rider ever thinks that there is absolutely _nothing_ left for them to learn. . .they might as well just hang up their bridle and put their saddle away and find another hobby.

I do have some trail riding buddies who have never taken formal lessons of any kind, and think they know all they need to. 

They _think_ that, anyway. Just because they haven't gotten themselves or their horses seriously injured yet doesn't make them good riders. It just makes them lucky.:lol:

Riding in an arena is great for developing rhythm and balance, working on suppling and collection, responsiveness to the aids, consistent gaits (be it walk, trot, canter, or any of the "easy gaits" of a gaited horse). Yeah, you can "work on" those things out on the trail, too. . .but sometimes it's nice to be in a more controlled environment when you can truly focus on your own riding. 

And those are things you can apply to your riding out on the trail, too.

The benefits work both ways. They really do. I _prefer_ the trail, but will never totally "write off" the benefits of arena riding.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> If _any_ rider ever thinks that there is absolutely _nothing_ left for them to learn. . .they might as well just hang up their bridle and put their saddle away and find another hobby.


If I somehow gave the impression that I think I have nothing left to learn... Well, I guess that means I need to work on my writing skills, too 

What I meant was that, given that I have limited time & resources at my disposal, I want to use them to learn things that are likely to be useful. Coming from the other direction, I can think of a number of things that the horse & I can learn on trails that I don't think could be taught well in an area, as for instance going up & down hills. Or footing: I'm usually looking ahead to pick a path with safe footing, giving her little cues to avoid holes & rocks, etc.



> Riding in an arena is great for developing rhythm and balance, working on suppling and collection...


Well, there's a possible example. I have seen the term "collection" mentioned in connection with show riding, but have never seen a real explanation of what it is, or why it would matter to a non-show rider.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> The tone of moral superiority I'm hearing in many of these posts is disheartening. Pretty obvious some of you believe that people who don't hack out are reprehensible and cruel to their horses.
> 
> What some of you don't seem to realize is there are horses and riders who get no pleasure from riding outside an arena. For them, trail riding has no appeal whatsoever. Yes, horses who HATE trail riding do exist. I've met quite a few over the years.
> 
> ...


Just went through this thread for the first time and was about to burst when I saw the above post. To the above post, I say AMEN!!!

If there was a thread on here saying, "Wow, dressage is the greatest kind of riding. I just don't understand what's going on in people's heads if they don't ride dressage. I mean... isn't dressage the ultimate goal?"

Go ahead and repeat the above paragraph and add "barrel racing" in place of "dressage." Or perhaps "western pleasure" or "jumping."

We all have our favorite disciplines... but just because they're OUR favorite doesn't mean that they're everyone's favorite. And y'know what? That's okay. Because there are horses that enjoy dressage, and horses that enjoy trail, and horses that enjoy barrels or WP or jumping. Heck there are horses (and riders) that enjoy them all.

I've been riding for over 20 years and the bulk of that riding has been trail riding. I've done "plod along" trail rides on a good ol' boy QH and even was employed as a trail guide for awhile. I've done horse camping trips and ridden up mountains where I wasn't sure how the heck the Morgan I was riding managed to find her way up without killing us both. I've galloped on sandy endurance tracks on a fast Arabian.

I've had a horse bolt onto a blacktop road and run at top speed for over a mile, when I finally gave up and let go... smashing my (foolishly) unhelmeted head on the pavement.

I've attempted to help a young mare get over her fear after a wolf attack left her scarred both physically and mentally. Every crack in the brush left her trembling and left me in danger of suddenly not having a horse underneath me. 

I've had a young gelding crash to the ground and trap me underneath when he was attacked by a nest of ground bees.

I've had a riding companion watch his horse bleed to death in moments after a freak encounter with a sharp stick pierced an artery. 

I've taken 6 years off of riding when I realized that it just wasn't fun for me any longer. 

I'm now getting back into horses and in September I bought a new horse. I found myself a great trainer and he's almost had 120 days put on him. I haven't even ridden him yet. I've been riding lesson horses, in an arena, having the time of my life. I've learned more about riding in six months than I did in 20 years. I go to my parents where my old QH is pastured and apologize to him for not knowing what the heck I was doing... how he put up with me for all those years I have no idea. 

Riding in an arena is more than just fancy riding and pretty ribbons. It's learning how to truly communicate with the horse. Sure you can do that on the trail but for someone like me... someone with a lot of fear to overcome... the "safety" of the rails is just what I needed to learn to love riding again. 

And you know what? I probably will never enter a show except the same local county fair I did for years. 

And maybe one day I'll be brave enough to ride Oz on the trails. For right now, though, both of us are learning plenty and having fun right there in the arena.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I didn't read all the opinions on this thread but I think it comes down to one statement, If your horse can't trail ride it's not trained properly. A spooky horse doesn't trust its rider, and a rider that lets a horse spook because the horse is 'nervous' or a 'spooky breed' is even worse than a spooky horse. Don't make excuses for a lack of ability. I train horse for a living and if I sent a horse back to it's owner broken but not trail broke because it was 'too spooky' I wouldn't get paid. Around where I live you either trail ride or you don't ride because for 8 months out of the year there is nothing but trails to ride unless you want to ship your horse south to show. All horses are nervous about new situations but if the horse trusts you it will plod on through the 'fear' and with exposure almost any horse can become a good trail mount. There are a few exceptions, but I don't buy the idea that horses can't trail ride.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Well, there's a possible example. I have seen the term "collection" mentioned in connection with show riding, but have never seen a real explanation of what it is, or why it would matter to a non-show rider.


Collection, when done correctly, is having a horse that is balanced in front and behind. The impulsion comes from the hind end. 

I've seen many horses (on trail and in the arena) that are really heavy on the forehand, and what they do with their hind legs is more like an afterthought. The horse's head may "look pretty" with an arched neck and tucked chin, but it's not true collection.

As a trail rider, I want a horse that is balanced - actively using his front _and_ hind legs, with most of the impulsion and energy coming from the hind end. 

Trail riding is great for that - you can feel that "power" from the hindquarters when you climb a steep hill, right?

Well, a horse can learn to use their hindquarters that way on the flat/in an arena as well. And that translates over to what you do on trail.

Anything that can make you a better rider, or your horse a better horse, is worth trying.:wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

BlooBabe said:


> I didn't read all the opinions on this thread but I think it comes down to one statement, If your horse can't trail ride it's not trained properly. A spooky horse doesn't trust its rider, and a rider that lets a horse spook because the horse is 'nervous' or a 'spooky breed' is even worse than a spooky horse. Don't make excuses for a lack of ability....but I don't buy the idea that horses can't trail ride.


Aw hell, I've gotta respond!

Yes, if you put enough training into it, most any horse can learn to be a trail horse. But some horses have more fears than others, and some take longer to train than others, and some of us are not professional riders or trainers and didn't grow up on horseback.

So yeah, some of us have a lot of work cut out for us to turn our horses into a decent trail horse. *If that is our goal.* For me, it is. I don't think Mia will be worth a darn overall until she first becomes a trail horse. But she's the sort of horse who spent her first 4 months with us breaking into a lather-sweat just standing by herself in a corral.When I first took her out on a lead rope, she would stumble over a 4" rock because she didn't know the ground wasn't always level. Even now, her preferred canter is with her nose just off the ground, and it has taken a lot of work in an arena to start teaching her to canter with some balance. To her credit, she gallops fine...just doesn't like to stop. :-x More arena work!

A horse like that doesn't just go out on the trails once or twice and act calm. I couldn't count how many times we've gone out, but she is finally not doing *The OMG Crouch* every 100 yards or jumping sideways three times an hour.

*If I were a pro, or if I was born on a horse, or if I was God's Gift to Horses, that might not matter. But I'm none of those things. And I'm all Mia has.
*
And frankly, folks can take this whole "Ride the Bond" bucket of horse poop and toss it somewhere other than my direction. Mia has proven to my satisfaction that she'll follow me darn near anywhere if she sees me. I brought her thru a thicket last summer where she was darn near crawling. I was on my knees in front of her (not safe). She had her eyes squeezed shut, the branches were catching on the saddle and stirrups...and she crawled blindly behind me with a finger of pressure on the lead rope. But when I'm on her back, she sometimes forgets I'm there. That is why calling her name was the most reliable way to stop her in a bolt. That is why talking to her and playing some with the bit keeps her calm. Or calmer. 

A well broke horse has a habit of obedience to cues. It doesn't spend its time wondering if its rider is Superman or Supergirl. That is why my other 2 horses, both ex ranch horses, will go anywhere you point them. They don't ask, "Is bsms feeling confident today?" Mia's problem is that she is a nervous horse who lived most of her life in a corral. That is why I need to turn her into a trail horse. Once she does that, she'll be darn good at most anything else.

But I'm all she has. And I'm not perfect. I had an injury a few months after I started riding and it made me feel very mortal. Even now, 4.5 years later, my lower right back is sore from both riding and jogging on the same day. So yeah, it is a training issue. For me.

But darn it all, why is it so hard to accept that some folks just don't *WANT* to ride on a trail? If dressage isn't for everyone (and it ain't for me), then why does every horse and rider need to go on trails? I have no desire to do reining, but a lot of people love it. What is wrong with that?

Heck, if someone would build a 1-1.5 mile racetrack near me and let me take Mia there, I could cheerfully skip the trail riding and just gallop her. We both enjoy it. And then I could bring her back home and feed her, and we would both be happy. For both of us, the main pleasure in a trail ride is fining a place we can go fast without having to turn every 100 feet. There aren't many places like that near me.

What makes trail riding superior to any other riding? Different? Yes. Worthy of respect? Yes. Superior? Sorry, ain't buying that one.:evil:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

No discipline is superior than any other.

I want to ride on the trails, in an arena, in a parade, over fences, on a race track, one the beach and across the rolling English country side on a fox hunt!

The main reason I arena ride is because of the FOOTING. It's safe for myself and my horse to practice high speed maneuvers and its a safe place to improve my riding skills without the distraction of gopher holes and tree branches!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I wasn't trying to imply horses were instantly ready for the trail. I know it takes a lot of training and work to get them there. I was just saying that people make a lot of bull crazy excuses about why they can't or won't trail. A 'spooky' horse isn't an excuse. I'm also not saying everyone should trail ride. If you don't want to than don't. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. I was just saying that every horse could be a trail horse if people put the right amount of time to get them there whether it's sent it to a trainer to doing a lot of desensitizing on your own. I understand there are nervous and horses that aren't ideal for trails but that isn't an excuse not to do the work or try if that's what you want. In my opinion saying a horse is fit only for the arena tells me that you didn't care to teach it that the world isn't a scary place. There are a lot of lazy riders out there that will spit out an excuse to cover their lack of knowledge or ability. I didn't mean to imply that trail riding is better or that everyone should do it or that everyone can train their own horse to do it. Just that a spooky horse or breed is another excuse people throw around willy-nilly to answer everything.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not everyone has access to trails. I'd love to go on a trail ride but very few barns in my area have access to wooded paths, and those that do are far away and the land isn't that large. The trail ride would end up being like 15 minutes one way.

There are wooded paths that are open to trail riders but they are at least a 60 min drive (not horrible), but not as simple as hoping on your horse and heading out directly to the woods. For those reasons trail riding isn't that popular in my area. It's not always a question of whether you want, but is it even accessible?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Hidalgo13 said:


> There are wooded paths that are open to trail riders but they are at least a 60 min drive (not horrible), but not as simple as hoping on your horse and heading out directly to the woods. For those reasons trail riding isn't that popular in my area. It's not always a question of whether you want, but is it even accessible?


The access to trail is probably one of the biggest things preventing people who want to take their horses on trail, from being able to do so. Some of it is due to closure of land that used to be open to riders, or sometimes it's just lack of parks that offer enough trail distance to make it worth the drive. 

For me, if it's under ten miles, it's not really worth hauling an hour just to get there and ride for the day. Only possible exception might be the 8 mile loop trail at Liberty, IN - just because it's VERY well maintained, perfect for our gaited horses, and we get there early enough to ride it twice. We do one loop, go back to the trailer and eat lunch while the horses take a break, then hop back on and ride it in reverse. Not exactly a technically challenging ride, but good for getting horses in shape. Plus, you get to ride alongside the main public campground area for a hundred yards or so; dogs, fire pits, tents, awnings, kids on bikes, and a whole bunch of other spook-worthy things. 

Along the same lines as the OP - even among trail riders there are differences in what _kind_ of trail people prefer. Personally, I like some challenges along the way. . .but some of the trails I like, other trail riders might call a "goat path" or "mule path" because it's narrow, with lots of roots and boulders and steep hills and places that require the horse to think about where it's putting its feet. Moving along on my little gaited horse is fun, but I start to get bored if it's nothing but flat wide-open trail - but for other people, that's as much "adventure" as they want, and that's fine, too.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

When I started this post, I was never intending to put down other disciplines. I was simply under the impression that most people, given the opportunity, wanted to trail ride. Some people got very offended by my ignorance, others took it as an opportunity to open up dialogue about the benefits of trail riding. This post is doing a fantastic job of showing that different people have different goals and ideals, and apart from a few rude people, I have enjoyed reading each post and gaining a greater understanding of the horse riding community. While everyone has differing opinions we all really have the same goal: to become better riders. 

After all, there are two kinds of people in this world: Horse people, and the other kind.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> I've seen many horses (on trail and in the arena) that are really heavy on the forehand, and what they do with their hind legs is more like an afterthought. The horse's head may "look pretty" with an arched neck and tucked chin, but it's not true collection.


Yeah, that is the root of the problem I have getting my head around arena riding (except as practice): that from the outside it's a lot more about looking pretty than anything else.



> Trail riding is great for that - you can feel that "power" from the hindquarters when you climb a steep hill, right?


Maybe it's that I don't know what to look for, or maybe that when climbing I'm concentrating on staying balanced over her shoulders and not paying attention to what the back end is doing, but from memory it seems most of the power is coming from the front legs.



> Anything that can make you a better rider, or your horse a better horse, is worth trying.:wink:


In theory, but there's the question of what gets most "bang for buck" in terms of time & energy invested.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Collection can be roughly defined as the horse moving its center of gravity to the rear and supporting more of its weight with its rear legs. At an extreme form, a collected gait takes years of training and has little or no use on a trail. However, a modest shift to the rear can help the horse move relaxed and balanced. Mia likes to get so heavy on the forehand that she will stumble even on level ground. The trails around here are too uneven and rocky for teaching her, so we've been working on it in an arena. Our goal is nothing like dressage collection. I just want her to shift enough weight to the rear that she won't fall down.

A "normal" horse would probably know that from having run around in the open before without a rider. I don't think Mia was ever out of a corral. So she has to be taught how to canter without stumbling. She is getting much better in the arena, which will make her safer to ride on the trail.

A modest level of collection is also helpful for a horse to canter in a tight turn, or to trot thru a tight turn. So if you want to be able to move in a trot or canter in tight spaces, then some collection is pretty important.

You will also see a lot of horses balance themselves in a turn by holding their nose outside the turn to balance their shoulder falling in on the turn. Trooper used to do this, and he had worked cattle and sheep on a ranch, to include cutting cattle. I rode him in the arena doing figure 8s and trotting thru the turns balanced (nose tipped slightly in and pushing more with his rear - mild collection) until he figured out that it is just a better, more efficient way to carry himself. Now he does it on the trail, where his improved balance helps him stay underneath my youngest daughter. It would be tough to teach that to a horse on a trail, but it helps them once they know.

The better the horse can balance with a rider, the bigger the margin of safety when the horse has balance issues on the trail. At least at my beginner level, I find balance easier for me to practice and my horses to learn in an arena than just hoping they can pull it off when something happens on the trail.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Jolly Badger said:


> As a trail rider, I want a horse that is balanced - actively using his front _and_ hind legs, with most of the impulsion and energy coming from the hind end.
> Trail riding is great for that - you can feel that "power" from the hindquarters when you climb a steep hill, right?
> .:wink:


My husband has this big hunky Paint gelding. He has the power climb down. It's fun to be riding and feel him shift down and climb. Fun to be behind him and watch too, but more fun to be sitting there.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Not everyone that rides has prepared their horses for the trails. My 7yo KMH was first ponied in a close by state park, and then ridden there as a 2yo by the breeders who were breeding KMH's and RMH's primarily for trail riding. When it is introduced early and in safe company, any horse can take to trail riding. ANY new activity that you want to have your horse participate in is spooky and scary for the horse. It is always best to have a calm, seasoned, older horse accompany them the first time bc they will start wondering why they are afraid when the other horse doesn't wince.
There was a notion in the horse industry that if a horse didn't excel at a sport then they could "ALWAYS" be a trail horse. That's like if you don't get a job in your major you could always _____, some nondescript vocation that you might not like.
My 7yo QH hasn't been trail riding more than once and that was 1/4 mile up the road. He just isn't listening well enough, yet. As we work this year, I will take some short jaunts up the driveway to the street and back, then a little further and back, always working on something like lateral work to keep him listening. Some of the worst accidents have happened when a scared horse bolted back to the barn with a scared rider and the rider gets hit by a car running across a highway, or knocked into a fence or a gate or the top of the opening of a shelter, etc. I've been training my other 7yo gelding to _never even think_ about ducking inside my shelter with a rider, by positioning another person, on the ground in front of the shelter, with a lunge whip and walking forward with the whip while I ride past the shelter. THIS kind of training really helps you as a trail rider.
*It really takes the best behaved horses to give you a pleasurable trail ride. *Anything less and you're rolling the dice on your safety.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not allowed to trail ride. Trainer says it teaches both of us bad habits. I have to do everything like I'm in a show, or I won't get better. I'm also not allowed to lunge sinceall it does is tire the horses out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^ I'd dump the trainer. But I'm an old fart who wouldn't take well to that sort of instruction.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Kotori said:


> I'm not allowed to trail ride. Trainer says it teaches both of us bad habits. I have to do everything like I'm in a show, or I won't get better. I'm also not allowed to lunge since all it does is tire the horses out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Time to start looking for a new trainer and to do some research. I'd ask to see the trainer's license assuming one is needed where you are to teach.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> A "normal" horse would probably know that from having run around in the open before without a rider. I don't think Mia was ever out of a corral. So she has to be taught how to canter without stumbling.


You know, the more you write about Mia, the more I come to appreciate just how lucky I am to have Ellie.

The ironic thing is that it's my friend's mustang, who's done nothing but trail riding since he was caught & trained, who's always stumbling and tripping over his own feet.



> A modest level of collection is also helpful for a horse to canter in a tight turn, or to trot thru a tight turn. So if you want to be able to move in a trot or canter in tight spaces, then some collection is pretty important.


I'm afraid that's quite a bit beyond my own skill level at the moment. Cantering and most trotting happen on straights, or gentle curves.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, that is the root of the problem I have getting my head around arena riding (except as practice): that from the outside it's a lot more about looking pretty than anything else.


I guess it might be helpful to clarify just what everyone's definition is here of "arena riders," because (to me) there's quite a bit of difference among the styles and disciplines.

Although I have gaited horses, I have absolutely no use or interest in most of the "rail classes" popular in the world of gaited horse shows. That, to me, is just about "looking pretty," less about the actual skills or abilities of the horse or rider. Some of those same horse/rider combinations may also compete in other events, but the rail class itself is something I find incredibly boring to watch.

But skills required for other "arena" events - whether English or Western disciplines - are things that can probably be applied to trail riding in some way. Suppleness, responsiveness to the aids, balance and coordination and being able to adjust strides and speed within the different gaits are all things that we (as trail riders, and our horses) can benefit from, too.

Even just some basic things - like correctly fit and use of tack, developing a better seat and softer hands - can help us and our horses. I say this only because I know quite a few trail riders who are constantly hauling on their horses' mouths and thumping on their sides, buying harsher bits when "the horse won't stop" or bigger spurs when "the horse won't go" or new saddles when the horse is sore-backed from the rider bouncing all over them because they never learned how to develop a good, balanced seat. 

Or. . .those trail riders just get a new horse every couple of years but always seem to wind up with horses that have some kind of "problem."

A lot CAN be learned from arena riding. . .it's not just about "looking pretty."


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

There is education in all disciplines.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

" I figure one brush against one of those, and Mia would be a buckin' & a snortin' & a fartin' to the Mexico border and beyond..."

Thanks for giving me a good laugh BSMS...I really needed that. It was hard not to envision Mia being a bucking whirlwind over the next two mountian ranges.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Kotori said:


> I'm not allowed to trail ride. Trainer says it teaches both of us bad habits. I have to do everything like I'm in a show, or I won't get better. I'm also not allowed to lunge sinceall it does is tire the horses out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only practicing bad habits teaches bad habits. There is nothing specific to trail riding (or any other activity) which creates bad habits. You could actually argue the opposite... that [insert alternate activity here] teaches you and your horse to react better in unfamiliar circumstances, thereby teaching good habits.

All work and no play is usually not a good thing. If all you ever do is ride like you are in a show *IMO* it only serves to sour you and your horse to the activity. Everyone - horses too - need a break and should have a "day off" every now and then.

Every horse is different. However, I think it is the rare horse that is too tired to work after some lunging. Many people lunge (or do similar warmup work) before many events, including speed events. Every horse I have ridden (albeit I haven't ridden _that_ many) is still ready to run after a _hard_ 10 mile trail ride. A few minutes of lunging doesn't come close to that.

Perhaps you "show" trainer has lost several clients to other disciplines and doesn't want you to experience other equine activities?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Jolly Badger said:


> I guess it might be helpful to clarify just what everyone's definition is here of "arena riders," because (to me) there's quite a bit of difference among the styles and disciplines.


I think that applies to most riding, including trail. So many online disagreements seem to stem from misunderstandings in terminology. 



> But skills required for other "arena" events - whether English or Western disciplines - are things that can probably be applied to trail riding in some way.


I agree. I also think it ironic that it is really about the opposite of this statement. Arena events all have their roots in non-arena events.

Dressage has its roots in medieval calvary war maneuvers.
Most western events (roping, cutting, etc.) has obvious roots in outside the ring activities.

Sure, these activities are sometimes far removed from their real world counterparts there is still a connection. The arena offers much for the non-arena rider. But working outside the ring also provides plenty of opportunity for the arena rider.



> A lot CAN be learned from arena riding. . .it's not just about "looking pretty."


Absolutely. Riders should embrace all opportunities to learn.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I know I don't have the experience under my belt like you guys do, but this is what I"ve learned when I did alot of horseriding back in '94.
I love trail riding....I would rather do that than anything else....BUT...that would have to DEPEND ON THE HORSE.
There is absolutely NO WAY I would ride a horse that is bucks, bolts or spooks at every little thing to take on trails. I find that they are safety hazards and being on trails or on roads with these kinds of animals is dangerous. I don't know how many times I"ve don't first aid on people doing trail rides because the animal spooked and bolted throwing the rider into stumps and logs and whatnot. Some horses are mean't to be in the ring and stay there...they're just not safe on trails....they don't have the temperment or personality for it.

I remember a bunch of us had plans to go on a trail ride and I was told to ride this big palomino quarter horse. I rid him a couple times in the arena but never out on the trails or on the road. I remember looking at him in the eye and got a funny feeling about it. I turned to my instructor and told her that I was going to pass on this....I got a funny feeling about this horse. So...somebody else decided to try him out and that rider got the ride of their lifetime. 
The horse couldn't handle being away from it's security blanket (barn) and decided that a mile down the road was to far from the barn. The horse backed right into the ditch, just about landing on its rider, got freaked out and bolted out of the ditch right into the other riders and all this right next to a road (fortunatley) there was no cars going by at that time. Fortunatley...nobody got hurt on this ride.
As much as I love trail riding...safety comes first. If the horse is not bomb proof and does not have the temperment or personality to be on trails....I'm not taking it out.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> Even just some basic things - like correctly fit and use of tack, developing a better seat and softer hands - can help us and our horses. I say this only because I know quite a few trail riders who are constantly hauling on their horses' mouths and thumping on their sides...


Honestly, I think that's more a matter of attitude than where you learn. I'm pretty much the opposite of all that: my friend/teacher keeps telling me that I need to be more assertive with reins & legs, I don't expect to ever use spurs at all... and I bet you could find a similar number of show riders who do the equivalents. If you're the sort of person whose nature is to haul & thump, you'll do it wherever.

Of course you can learn all those things in an arena. The difference as I see it is in the purpose of learning, as Kotori's comment "I have to do everything like I'm in a show..." illustrates.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Those of you who say you don't canter in a zig zag between trees and other things along the trail. Probably don't run barrels or Poles in an arena either. I don't see a lot of difference between running poles at a 4H event or zig-zaggin thru the trees in a forest. Heck we do it all the time, especially when we chase cows.

When I get a froggy horse, I put him to work dancing with the sagebrush or what ever other bush I can find. The horse has too much energy, Its a great way to burn some of it off. The horses doesn't want his legs in that crap any more than I want it brushing me out of the saddle. A few minutes of dancing with the trees will take the **** and vinegar out of most froggy horses.

I put them back to the trail and as long as they behave, I let them walk down the trail. If they get excited ( herd bound for their buddies, wanting to return to the trailer, upset about not being the leader, You insert your problem here) We go back to dancing with the trees at a trot or faster. Those horses learn real quick they get to rest if they behave.

Horses were a midlife change for me also. Skiing, Motorcycles, Fast cars, basketball and other sports consumed my younger years. I got into horses when I finally learned how to kill elk and found out how hard it was to haul an 800lb elk off a mountain. I quickly learned that I couldn't just use my horses for a week or two of hunting in the fall, They were a life style changing event that required a lot of time and new learning.

I've Seen my horses slip and fall in the pasture when they get fooling around. Usually slipping in wet grass or mud. I've ridden some of the roughest country around and twice in 20 years have I gone down with my horse. You know what? Some times a horse just slips and goes down. Walk or trot, sometimes it just happens. Sometimes we get hurt when that happens, sometimes we brush the dust off and laugh about it. 





This was the 5th horse in a line, The first 4 crossed the water, The 5th dropped out of sight in the quicksand. See the wet sand all over the horses hand and front quarter. Rider when splat over the horses head flat on his back in the stream. You get back on and finish the ride.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I look at those photos and realize what a petunia I am......


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Sometimes we get hurt when that happens, sometimes we brush the dust off and laugh about it.


But you know, it isn't me getting hurt that I worry about, it's those dainty little horse legs. I mean, they're about as thick as my wrist, and still expected to support not only somewhere around 1000 lbs of horse, but an extra 200 lbs of me & tack?

I'm still gimpy from the ankle I sprained back in February - can't manage more than about a 5 mile hike on it - so I can't help but imagine what an unexpected hole, or a slip on pine needles, could do to those legs.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> I look at those photos and realize what a petunia I am......


After I looked at them, I went and changed my drawers...:shock:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

jamesqf said:


> But you know, it isn't me getting hurt that I worry about, it's those dainty little horse legs. I mean, they're about as thick as my wrist,


You need to go watch the mustangs ran across the desert. They cross some incredible rough stuff at speed and rarely miss a beat.



And when I think back of the nasty stuff I crossed on trail rides, that the horses hardly slowed down for.






Just trust your horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Trust a horse used to that country? Yes. Trust ANY horse in rough terrain? No thanks. I've seen Mia sprint unharmed across a field of 12-24" sharp boulders, but I've also watched her fall riderless in our arena - dry, level footing. At a canter, she used to stumble every few minutes...although she is getting much better and no longer tries to canter with her nose 3 inches off the ground.

Even Trooper, who grew up on a ranch in central Utah, has fallen chasing another horse (& while riderless). OTOH, I would trust our little BLM mustang pony. He takes care of himself at all times. I can't imagine him doing something stupid in the desert.

I've written before that someday I hope to tell people, "Mia is just a trail horse", and then secretly laugh because I'll be the only one who will know how hard it has been to turn her into one. Going down a small but steep grade last week, she finally tucked her hind legs under and did it at a slow walk...controlled. She was a PITA the last 15 minutes of our ride yesterday, but did a half dozen laps of cantering when we got back and stayed balanced & controlled the whole time. She hasn't stumbled at a canter once this week, which is a record for her.

It seems to me a good trail horse should be prized precisely because it is NOT something all horses are born knowing how to do. A horse who has spent almost all of her life in a corral doesn't know the same things as one that has lived loose. Lots of arena horses would need to learn how to move in rough terrain they have never seen before. And frankly, not all horses have the personality to be instant trail horses. The difference between Mia and Trooper is obvious in the picture below:








​ 
Yesterday, following Mia (who was on high alert for some unknown reason), my youngest shouted out, "_Hey Dad! Have you considered medical marijuana? Maybe I can talk Trooper into sharing some of his stash!_"

I'm lucky. I have ATV trails starting 1/4 mile from here. If I needed to trailer Mia somewhere for trail riding, she would be arena only for the rest of her life. It would simply take too much work to make her a trail horse. The lady who broke her says I'm about the only owner she knows stubborn enough to try - although she agrees it is good for Mia. But not all horses are born ready for the trail...and some folks have no desire to force them.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

LOVE those pictures, I'd love to go out with you. I DO trust my horse though- his job is to keep four feet between us and the ground at all times and mine is to decide which direction and how fast. At times, like when we unexpectedly sink up above his knees in muck, that means I drop the reins and let him hold up his end of the deal. In return, he's decided that it's MY problem to deal with all the lions and tigers and bears he used to imagine were lurking about. It wasn't a fast process, and I don't think I'd trust someone else's horse in the same way. Oddly enough, he's far braver when it's just the two of us than when we're riding in a group.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> You need to go watch the mustangs ran across the desert. They cross some incredible rough stuff at speed and rarely miss a beat.


I do - there are a good few in the hills starting about a mile east of me, where I hike & bike a lot in the cooler months. Unfortunately, I also run across occasional horse bones or body parts...



> Just trust your horse.


I do, but I think that trust should go both ways, so that I (in my ignorance) don't push her into something she's not capable of handling.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple pictures of some local mustangs, with dog #1.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd surprised if you didn't find a few bones scattered out there. Between the lack of water and poor feed, the rare but occasional cougar kill, the disrespectful and law breaking poachers, being chased by helicopters for annual round ups, Mustangs are not immortal. They occasionally die of old age.

I'd never ask my horse to canter across really nasty stuff. But I am often asking them to slow down. They always seem more than willing to go faster across terrain that I prefer them to walk and carefully look at.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I know that "walk, dammit" command. Seems like I spend a good part of every ride giving it to Miss "I wanna trot, trot, TROT!". And then there are the times, like this past weekend, when she decides to channel her inner steeplechaser. Remember this is the horse that, a year ago, was unwilling to step over a 1 foot wide slot creek in a meadow? Well, now it's jump over and go cantering for the next one.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yup! Like I wanna dance circles on side of ledge with cliffs below me.
And the horse always thinks they are getting left behind and need to speed up


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

id love to go trail riding with phoenix if i could...but that is years off..if ever..he is so hyperactive..the one time i took him on the trail..he ended up prancing sideways with head held completly up...being trained to race..thats what he wanted to do..managed to deal with it for half a mile..then i hopped off and walked him back..even then he was prancing,nostrils flared..and was just too overly excited...never again..not until hes re trained completly ...lesson learned lol


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i have only ever ridden in paddocks..id loveeee to ride in a sand arena! gets borring plodding in circles in a paddock haha

id love to ride in an UNDERCOVER sand arena with mirrors! for 1, it sucks riding when the grass is wet and gets destroyed, riding is limited when weeks of rain,

sucks lunging in a paddock with no round yard!


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Sometimes you do have to trust your horse. Dixie came from the mountains and early in our history, she proved I could trust her in "iffy spots". Once when a friend and I were riding on a poorly marked trail and looking for the right path, I had gone on the grassy strip down a steep bank from the road while the friend was up on the road each trying to find where we were supposed to go. I realized the field went nowhere and was going to back track and canter up the road to catch my friend. I started Dixie turning left and next thing I know, up the steep bank she goes.

Another time I had taken a wrong turn on another poorly marked trail and wound up at the top of a steep downhill slope. I got off thinking I'd walk her down, but the shale was so slippery my feet went out from under me and the only thing that kept me from falling was the reins and Dixie planting her feet and "catching me". I remounted, said "get us out of this mess" and down the hill she went doing some winding to offset the slope.

Since then, I know if the path looks "iffy", let her decide.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cool story! Sounds as if Dixie has quite a good amount of 'horse sense'


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

so i've been sitting here reading through all the posts and there have been a lot of good thoughts, and some lovely pictures 

With my horse i try to give him a cover all education. He goes on trail, he does arena work, he lunges, drives, jumps and does a bit of basic dressage. I find with Phoenix that if we don't mix it up and keep his routine varied he tends to get more spazzy and harder to deal with. He enjoys doing lots of different things. 

Like last year we did mostly trail during the spring, summer and fall. He started out a bit shaky because he didn't have a tonne of trail experience and the more we went out the better he got, the more relaxed and confident he became. However, towards the end of october he went downhill trail wise, i think he got burned out going out on the same trails, he got bored and started to act up and act out. He got spooky and would pitch a fit about anything and everything. So this year i decided to keep his routine varied and so far he's been awesome on trail, i even got him out by himself although we didn't go far before he had a slight panic and we turned around and headed home.

There are people where i board who never ride int eh arena, they actually look down on me for doing arena work, claiming it's boring and a waste of time. That's up to them to think that i suppose but i enjoy it and my horse enjoys it so i'm glad we have an arena where i am.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting read everyone, I love it.
Kinda like Power Boater VS. Sail Boater.:lol:
Everyone defending their niche in this horse world of ours.
Although this is the trail riding topic?
I couldn't wrap my brain around it either.

I only ride the trail, everything happens on the trail.
I'll leave the rest of my comments to myself as to avoid offending some.

"Painted Horse" I love the terrain and wish I were there.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I do most of my riding in the arena during the winter, but I usually trail ride once or twice a week the rest of the year. Honestly I would rather ride outside most of the time, but we don't have that many trails near my barn. To everyone who lives on ranches out in the mountains - consider yourself blessed! I would love to have that much room to ride on. Who knows I might just come out there to ride with you


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Power boat vs. Sail boat? What's the ccomparison? Lol. Give me a power boat any day over all the hard work that goes into sailing! Lol! There's nothing relaxing or easy about sailing until you put down your anchor and jump in the water. 

I've done plenty of trails in my time riding. I've also done arena and show riding. My favorite was probably trail riding for a couple of hours on Kauai. I live in Ohio. Ohio is pathetically flat and boring. The only trails in this area are woods. Flat, uneventful woods. My question is, why would anyone think that wasn't boring? I sure do and I've been on those trails many times.

Isn't the true ultimate goal to have fun with your horse? 

I don't have to be on a trail to do that. If I like sports, does that mean that my ultimate goal is to play one particular sport? If I like books, do I have to enjoy one particular genre? No. So why should all riders enjoy one particular discipline?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CatrinaB87 said:


> I guess it shows my inexperience when I learned that some people just _don't ride on trails!_ I couldn't wrap my brain around this. Wasn't that the ultimate goal? A relaxing trip out in the woods, just you and your horse? Don't the horses need the mental break from training in the arena? Doesn't it help them to become more confident and trust their rider? Am I alone in this shock?!
> 
> Thoughts?!


I could not imagine not going on trails. I have to admit tho, unfortunately in our area, we dont have any type of really good places for trails. There are no trees or forests of any kind to and trail through. When I lived in Europe, we had the most amazing trails and I have to admit I really miss them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, to each their own. Some horses aren't comfortable on trails and don't have an owner/rider who is knowledgeable or interested in changing that. Some riders are not comfortable on trails because they feel anxious about everything that _could_ happen.

Some riders and horses get bored quickly with drilling stuff in an arena (me).

Personally, I couldn't imagine not riding out where I can see the country unrolling in front of me (see my signature LOL).

I enjoy this


















A heck of a lot more than I enjoy this (this is the closest I can come to "arena" work LOL)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely love the photos! You make a great point about comfort levels. I could not imagine half the people at our barn even considering going on a trail if we had the option to. Most have never gone out passed the railings of an indoor/outdoor arena.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

Old thread, what happened?
Everyone quit riding the trail?
I'm still there, the equestrian arena facility of 30,000 acres.

Some steep hills








Ledge that overlooks the tracks. 








A little autumn color starting.


----------



## SA Trail Rider (Jul 17, 2012)

So I read most of all the posts(It got a little repetitive. Sorry.) and there are things I agree and disagree with/on. I'd like to share my views. If that is alright with you all. 

First of all, I am not limited. I ride or have ridden most disciplines in most types of riding and on most horses. True to my user name (  ) I love trail riding. However, I also ride and train horses for show and know the importance of an arena. 

Of course, your initial training will take place in an arena for the safety and less distraction factor but even when I am with a youngster, I will take them out and literally walk next to them on a trail. Why? Exposure training of course. Often, you will find that a horse that has been exposed to the various "scary" things that appear on the trail, will be more confident in the show ring. 

Ok, I know, I know. I sound stupid right? I took the pony I was working with over the past 1 and a half years to his first outside show about 2-3 months after he came to me. In that time there was all the lunging and riding in the ring to check out the quirks and vices but soon after that we were hitting the trail. He had been under saddle for a month before we got him( He was 13 years at the time of backing and had never been exposed to anything. No arenas or trails, etc...) and it was clear that he was rushed but the trail riding helped him to calm down and listen to a rider. The show ring at the outside show was in a grass arena(although warm-up was sand) and there was tinsel all over all the jumps. Now, if we hadn't been exposed to trail riding... he would have done something funky when he saw the tinsel. 


I think it must be in balance. All horses and humans are different, I agree, but horses also love to go outside, smell the fresh air and gallop around and that is with or without a rider. Remember, horses feel you too. So if YOU don't like going out on trails or if YOU do not like going into an arena, you are already putting your horses off it. (Please, the capitals are not an attack on anyone. It is just simply to put a message across.)

~SATR


----------

